# Avatar: The Legend of Korra (Nickelodeon's Avatar Sequel series)



## soliloquy

seems interesting!

First trailer for Avatar: The Legend of Korra shows off the new steampunk metropolis


----------



## BigPhi84

VIDEO NOT FOUND 

As far as the new series is concerned, FUCK YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Stoked.


----------



## OrsusMetal

^ +1 

I have been insanely anxious for this. I love the original series.


----------



## soliloquy

BigPhi84 said:


> VIDEO NOT FOUND
> 
> As far as the new series is concerned, FUCK YEAH!!!!!!



its a slow website. so keep at the front page for a minute and the video will pop up on the top?

but i haven't followed the entire avatar series from start to finish, so i'm not sure what happens to angh (or ank?) but the video shows his statue, and that the fire, and green, water and earth people have advanced significantly. i think the fire people have evolved towards STEAM-PUNK (jumps in joy!!!!). the new character seems to be of a water tribe people, but i'm not sure. 

i just hope they keep the same music as the original as i LOVED the original music! SO GOOD!


----------



## OrsusMetal

soliloquy said:


> i just hope they keep the same music as the original as i LOVED the original music! SO GOOD!



The guys who did the original music were hired back on to do this series as well.  Which is badass news because their work is amazing.


----------



## Waelstrum

I'm quite excited to see this. The thing at the bottom said that this is set 70 years after the adventures with Ang (sp). (I'm guessing that means Ang died around the age of 68/168 depending on how you see it.)

I quite curious to see how the airbenders are getting on now, or indeed if there are any.


----------



## iamrichlol

This seems awesome, cant wait!


----------



## theo

I loved the first series


----------



## The Reverend

Good to know that I'm not the only grown-ass man who loves Avatar.


----------



## soliloquy

The Reverend said:


> Good to know that I'm not the only grown-ass man who loves Avatar.



i love cartoons and damn proud of it too!
though, sometimes when i watch kid shows, i wonder if i really was that dumb when i was that young. shows like sponge bob just dont make sense to me...


but Avatar was/is absolutely brilliant. the show maybe targeted towards children, but the show touches upon SO many different adult oriented themes such as economics, politics, religion, war and so on, that i doubt kids actually would be fully capable of comprehending the entire show fully.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Waelstrum said:


> I quite curious to see how the airbenders are getting on now, or indeed if there are any.


 
Don't quote me on this, but I _think_ I read somewhere that the new protagonist has to seek out Ang's kid to learn airbending.


----------



## KingAenarion

soliloquy said:


> i love cartoons and damn proud of it too!
> though, sometimes when i watch kid shows, i wonder if i really was that dumb when i was that young. shows like sponge bob just dont make sense to me...
> 
> 
> but Avatar was/is absolutely brilliant. the show maybe targeted towards children, but the show touches upon SO many different adult oriented themes such as economics, politics, religion, war and so on, that i doubt kids actually would be fully capable of comprehending the entire show fully.



This is me...

It's actually the reason I read/watch Naruto. Take out the cheesy filler arcs in the anime and you have a show about a child slowly beginning to understand the world and its all the evil, pent up hate and anger and what the nature of self sacrifice is.

It's got some really cool allegorical threads running through it including dealing with some pretty controversial topics like post WWII Japanese Imperialist revival and things like that. Interesting stuff


----------



## BigPhi84

KingAenarion said:


> This is me...
> 
> It's actually the reason I read/watch Naruto.



Ah, another Narutard! 

I wonder how Pain and Itachi are going to be worked in this next chapter!


----------



## KingAenarion

BigPhi84 said:


> Ah, another Narutard!
> 
> I wonder how Pain and Itachi are going to be worked in this next chapter!



I'm just disappointed that Naruto hasn't used Sage mode at all...

I'm wondering if he'll develop an ultimate mode which combines all 4 chakra 

Brutal


----------



## soliloquy

KingAenarion said:


> This is me...
> 
> It's actually the reason I read/watch Naruto. Take out the cheesy filler arcs in the anime and you have a show about a child slowly beginning to understand the world and its all the evil, pent up hate and anger and what the nature of self sacrifice is.
> 
> It's got some really cool allegorical threads running through it including dealing with some pretty controversial topics like post WWII Japanese Imperialist revival and things like that. Interesting stuff



thats me with inyuyasha though.


----------



## KingAenarion

soliloquy said:


> thats me with inyuyasha though.



Death Note
Higurashi
Full Metal Alchemist (both versions)

All like that for me 


As well as Avatar... which I have watched through like 4 times...


----------



## OrsusMetal

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I _think_ I read somewhere that the new protagonist has to seek out Ang's kid to learn airbending.



You are correct, sir. She has already learned the other elements. They didn't want to waste time in this series showing her training with the elements that viewers had already seen in the previous series. So since Aang already knew airbending and you didn't see that, Korra will be training with his son.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Embed for great justice.


----------



## Murmel

soliloquy said:


> i love cartoons and damn proud of it too!
> though, sometimes when i watch kid shows, i wonder if i really was that dumb when i was that young. shows like sponge bob just dont make sense to me..


Sponge Bob not making sense is exactly what makes is so brilliant


----------



## Sicarius

I loved the first series.

I can even say I'm a fan of the movie.

Can't wait for this!!


----------



## soliloquy

so the series just started a week ago.


----------



## MFB

For you maybe, I believe here it premieres on April 14th? Maybe I'm wrong, but every premiere I've seen it online has it saying it's a leak.


----------



## The Reverend

I totally forgot about this, thanks for reminding me, guys! Rep to both of you!


----------



## theo

are there any online videos yet?

+rep for reminding me


----------



## Fiction

I think i'll hold off until the whole series has screened, I can't stand waiting a week / episode. Or atleast season 1, if they're going that route.


----------



## soliloquy

theo said:


> *are there any online videos yet?*
> 
> +rep for reminding me



 you trying to get me banned again


----------



## MFB

Yes, there uh...are videos online. But I don't know if we can discuss or not now since like I said, I believe they're leaks due to one saying "it hasn't premiered yet but the internet doesn't like to wait"


----------



## flint757

Now I've got 2 shows to keep up with Games of Thrones and this. I've seen the first saga too many times to count. Making it into a movie was retarded especially by seasons. Too much going on for that what they should have done was do an inspired by movie of Avatar, but what can you expect from a shitty director.


----------



## flint757

Legend of Korra: Korra Nation

First episode is up online


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm loving the show, but every time they say Mako I feel sad because I'm reminded of his namesake.


----------



## MFB

What's his namesake? 

Just got done watching episode 2, and pro-bending is definitely one of the coolest fake sports invented.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MFB said:


> What's his namesake?



Mako







The amazing voice actor who originally voiced Iroh. He also voiced, among many other things, Aku in Samurai Jack. 

RIP


----------



## MFB

Ahhh, yeah that dude had a good voice; I loved him as Aku when I was a kid. I thought there was a reference during the episode as to it and I was kind of looking for it the whole time


----------



## flint757

dragonblade629 said:


> Mako
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amazing voice actor who originally voiced Iroh. He also voiced, among many other things, Aku in Samurai Jack.
> 
> RIP



I was unaware...now I'm sad


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

yuss, im watching the first episode right now but i have a question, whatever happened to that girl that created metal(or iron) bending?


----------



## flint757

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> yuss, im watching the first episode right now but i have a question, whatever happened to that girl that created metal(or iron) bending?



Her statue is inside the police station and the police force can metal bend my guess is she became an "enforcer" haha


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

yea i saw that, also naga is the coolest thing iv ever seen.


----------



## MFB

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> yuss, im watching the first episode right now but i have a question, whatever happened to that girl that created metal(or iron) bending?



Almost all the main characters from Avatar are kind of left open-ended and I assume they're going to fill it in as the story goes


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> Almost all the main characters from Avatar are kind of left open-ended and I assume they're going to fill it in as the story goes



well based on the episode also the police chief or whatever you'd call her is Toff's daughter too. The season starts April 14th but I assume sadly they will play those episodes so the wait is a little longer.


----------



## The Reverend

I watched the two preview episodes, and am both excited/unsure for/of this series. 

I at first was taken aback by how much more modern the show is, but I quickly came to appreciate it. It helps give the continuity a more concrete base, unlike it would've been had they stuck to the steam power thing. I like how the characters from previous series have been given believable back stories, as well. I wasn't impressed with Toff's daughter, but Aang's family (especially his grandchild that looks like a retarded version of him) is great. 

The animation style seems a bit different, too. I noticed much more unique faces, even on minor characters. The whole series looks more detailed, too. I guess it'd be easiest to say that I'm sold on the show, though I hope they can manage to tell as compelling and epic a story.


----------



## MFB

flint757 said:


> well based on the episode also the police chief or whatever you'd call her is Toff's daughter too. The season starts April 14th but I assume sadly they will play those episodes so the wait is a little longer.



Yeah, they give some hints at them but nothing concrete which is what leads me to assume they'll fill it in as the story goes. More details in spoilers.



Spoiler



I mean, obviously Aang was the Avatar and he did his duty as such until the end of his life but they never say what happened with him and Katara after they ended the war (aside from Tenzin and his family). Katara is obviously still around as we see her in episode one, and I imagine she's become the most powerful water bender in the Southern Tribe given her elder status. But what happened to Soka? He's nowhere to be found and currently no mention of him. Toff was mentioned only because of the statue in the Police station in Republic City. And unfortunately, I have a hinting suspicion that the dude in the mask at the end of episode 1 is Zuko's grandson who harbors some ill-will against the Avatar for bringing down the Fire Nation and is a neo-nationalist. Stuff like they basically, which is what leads me to imagining them filling it in over the course of Korra or they'll create a new series after this that fills in the gap and is just as good.



Also, how does everyone feel about the use of big band music? Me personally, I still can't get used to it. I can understand why they're using it since it's kind of the "Hey look, times are a changin' and technology is coming into the picture, etc..." but it makes parts of the show feel dated when they use it.


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> Yeah, they give some hints at them but nothing concrete which is what leads me to assume they'll fill it in as the story goes. More details in spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, obviously Aang was the Avatar and he did his duty as such until the end of his life but they never say what happened with him and Katara after they ended the war (aside from Tenzin and his family). Katara is obviously still around as we see her in episode one, and I imagine she's become the most powerful water bender in the Southern Tribe given her elder status. But what happened to Soka? He's nowhere to be found and currently no mention of him. Toff was mentioned only because of the statue in the Police station in Republic City. And unfortunately, I have a hinting suspicion that the dude in the mask at the end of episode 1 is Zuko's grandson who harbors some ill-will against the Avatar for bringing down the Fire Nation and is a neo-nationalist. Stuff like they basically, which is what leads me to imagining them filling it in over the course of Korra or they'll create a new series after this that fills in the gap and is just as good.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how does everyone feel about the use of big band music? Me personally, I still can't get used to it. I can understand why they're using it since it's kind of the "Hey look, times are a changin' and technology is coming into the picture, etc..." but it makes parts of the show feel dated when they use it.



There were some things that through me a bit, but I liked it a lot. It's kind of cool how they did a 180 on the avatar character. Aang was patient and caring and Korra is in the moment and aggressive (arguably childish). It feels a lot more like anime than it did previously though which isn't a bad thing. That could be the steampunk though


----------



## theo

Where did you guys watch the episode? I went to that facebook page, but didn't see anything there

EDIT: "sorry, this video is unavailable from your location" you must be joking


----------



## flint757

theo said:


> Where did you guys watch the episode? I went to that facebook page, but didn't see anything there
> 
> EDIT: "sorry, this video is unavailable from your location" you must be joking



did you try korranation.com


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MFB said:


> Also, how does everyone feel about the use of big band music? Me personally, I still can't get used to it. I can understand why they're using it since it's kind of the "Hey look, times are a changin' and technology is coming into the picture, etc..." but it makes parts of the show feel dated when they use it.



I like it. Gives it a bit of a Cowboy Bebop feel.


----------



## theo

^ flint, that WAS korranation.com

Found an alternate site after a lot of hunting. It was good, it's weird seeing bending in conjunction with industrial revolution-esque themes. I like the show, definitely going to watch this. It'll just take some getting used to.


----------



## soliloquy

mods, did you delete my post? :?

eitherway, i saw the first two episodes back to back.
first, i must say korras polarbear/dog is lame. what are his powers? he can sniff food out?
second, i was surprised to see another flying bison. did they clone appa? as the new one has a much longer tail than the others. 

also, tenzin has that arrow on his head too. is that painted on him? :s 

and i love how they briefly touch upon zukos mom. i wonder if they ever will tell us as to what actually happened to her. 

i'm not liking how modern the show is. it would have been fine if they made that capital steam-punk, and then shown the rest of the world either as backward or the entire city drawing resources just to make it prosper but screw others up (kinda like colonization). 

was sad to see taof (sp) and the rest of the crew are no more. but i enjoyed how now 'metal benders' are their own breed of people. but if they can metal bend, can they not also earth bend? as earth bending comes to them naturally, but metal bending doesn't. 

and also curious to see what happened to saka

and now i'm wondering, king bumi was about 112 in 'the last air bender'. he is still not mentioned as to how/when he died. what gave him such a long life when avatars and everyone else is not living past 70


----------



## theo

I think it's just a regular polarbear/dog, no powers.

I saw mention that aang discovered a small colony of flying bisons after the first series.

The arrows are airbender tattoos.

I'd love to know what happened to zukos mum too, But I have a suspicion that we might never know.

Metal bending IS earth bending, just a subset of it.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I am excite!!!


----------



## soliloquy

theo said:


> I think it's just a regular polarbear/dog, no powers.
> 
> *I saw mention that aang discovered a small colony of flying bisons after the first series.*
> 
> The arrows are airbender tattoos.
> 
> I'd love to know what happened to zukos mum too, But I have a suspicion that we might never know.
> 
> Metal bending IS earth bending, just a subset of it.



where was this mentioned? 

and isn't the arrow thing an avatar thing? as thats what glowed on ang. 
roku and kioshi and other avatars had hair, thus, we couldn't see the arrow...but in 'the last air bender' anyone who saw those tattoos on aand immediately knew that that was an avatar


----------



## MFB

soliloquy said:


> mods, did you delete my post? :?
> 
> eitherway, i saw the first two episodes back to back.
> first, i must say korras polarbear/dog is lame. what are his powers? he can sniff food out?
> second, i was surprised to see another flying bison. did they clone appa? as the new one has a much longer tail than the others.
> 
> also, tenzin has that arrow on his head too. is that painted on him? :s
> 
> and i love how they briefly touch upon zukos mom. i wonder if they ever will tell us as to what actually happened to her.
> 
> i'm not liking how modern the show is. it would have been fine if they made that capital steam-punk, and then shown the rest of the world either as backward or the entire city drawing resources just to make it prosper but screw others up (kinda like colonization).
> 
> was sad to see taof (sp) and the rest of the crew are no more. but i enjoyed how now 'metal benders' are their own breed of people. but if they can metal bend, can they not also earth bend? as earth bending comes to them naturally, but metal bending doesn't.
> 
> and also curious to see what happened to saka
> 
> and now i'm wondering, king bumi was about 112 in 'the last air bender'. he is still not mentioned as to how/when he died. what gave him such a long life when avatars and everyone else is not living past 70



OK, some of this is a little off and apologies if that seems pretentious. They revealed at one of the Comic Cons that Aang discovered a new herd of sky bisons, so that explains why Tenzin has one. 

Along with that, Tenzin is Aang's son so it's only natural that he end up an air-bender which all have the tattoos like he did and those of the airbenders before him. Monk Giatzo who trained Aang had them as well so its not uncommon; hell even the airbenders PETS have them 

I don't think "metal benders" actually exist, those were probably just metal hook lines they shot from their wristguards to allow for air drop-ins. I know Toph (found the actual spelling of her name FINALLY) learned how to do it as metal is made from Earth's materials, but I don't think it ever becomes it's own sub-category of bending just like if you bend ice it's still a form of water bending, etc.

I think Republic City is the only city that's that advanced so you're not too far off with the idea of them pulling resources from other nations. They just haven't shown much of that so far, but it's only two episodes in.

Edit : in regards to your newest post regarding the Avatar being recognized by his tattoos, people knew he was the Avatar because of the cycle ending on fire from Roku and next up was Air. Over time stories began circulating that he was back and obviously people would mention he was an Air bender since there were supposedly no more left so it'd be a huge deal to them.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ well, not all air benders had that tattoo. aang, when he was younger didn't have it, nor did a few other people from his past. however, he got that tattoo when he was called an avatar. 

and thats not fair. they reveal stuff in comicon but not show it in a show?


----------



## flint757

soliloquy said:


> /\ well, not all air benders had that tattoo. aang, when he was younger didn't have it, nor did a few other people from his past. however, he got that tattoo when he was called an avatar.
> 
> and thats not fair. they reveal stuff in comicon but not show it in a show?



I'd need to watch again, but I'm pretty sure his mentor wasn't an avatar and had the arrows likewise the geisha avatar and all the others shown didn't either. You could look at the hands and tell if you thought they were hidden by the hair. Aang's son has the arrows and Korra doesn't as well. So I'm pretty sure you're wrong.


----------



## WickedSymphony

soliloquy said:


> /\ well, not all air benders had that tattoo. aang, when he was younger didn't have it, nor did a few other people from his past. however, he got that tattoo when he was called an avatar.



Air benders get that tattoo when they become masters, and only if they are an air nomad. The non-air nomad avatars didn't have the tattoos.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ aah! now that makes sense!


----------



## texshred777

I'm pretty excited about this series. I've actually liked the idea of a more steampunk setting. 

If I'm not mistaken, I thought I'd read(will try and find a source) that metal bending had become a discipline of earth bending. 

I've watched the first series countless times. One of my son's favorite things to do is watch Avatar dvd's with daddy-I love the show as much as he does. His imaginary friends are Team Avatar. My wife even enjoys the show.


----------



## soliloquy

well, 'metal bending' is what korra said in the second episode. so i'm wondering if its like 'black metal' and 'power metal' are two different things, but still metal in the end. but the way she said it, its implying that its its own genre of bending now. 

it would/could make sense as metal bending isn't really a natural thing for earth benders to bend. as such, police can use it with ease and to their own advantage so they can catch whatever bender/offender is committing a crime and they wont be able to escape. 

i mean, we all saw how amazing king bumi was with earth bending. but when he was 'captured' by the fire nation, he was put in a metal coffin with his face open. as such, even masters couldn't bend metal...


----------



## theo

I think that was because no one had though't of doing so before.
It wasn't until Toph made the connection between earth and metal that she tried to bend it.

EDIT: kind of like the swamp waterbenders who manipulated the reeds (realising that the plants contained water) or the blood bender or the sand benders.


----------



## texshred777

theo said:


> I think that was because no one had though't of doing so before.
> It wasn't until Toph made the connection between earth and metal that she tried to bend it.
> 
> EDIT: kind of like the swamp waterbenders who manipulated the reeds (realising that the plants contained water) or the blood bender or the sand benders.


 
This.


----------



## MFB

Uh, Boomi COULD escape and he even said he - he just chose not to. After Aang and co. win their little battle against Azula and her friends, I believe the exact line he says is "I could break out at any time" and then cackles maniacally


----------



## The Reverend

Let's not embarrass ourselves with Star Wars or DBZ-like arguments dissecting minutiae, okay? It's strange enough that we're so down with a -let's face it- kid's show, no need to get _weird_ with it.


----------



## MFB

Whoa bro, see that right there is the problem. It's only a "kids show" if you want to call it as such, but from what I've seen with Avatar they knew the audience could be broader and the 3rd season was no exception with a huge change in tone; hell, even Korra seems like it has the potential to go that way. There's an underlying side to it that if done right could be totally adult-oriented, violent, full of sex and shit, but that's not necessary to the show so why force it that way? The show can appeal to anyone who's willing to appreciate for what it is.

But don't try and use that shit for MLP:FiM, that's shit's straight up dumbed down for kids


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Avatar definitely isn't a basic kids show, it was initially designed for children but, as happened with Harry Potter, it flourished into a much more thematic story that anyone could appreciate.



MFB said:


> But don't try and use that shit for MLP:FiM, that's shit's straight up dumbed down for kids



I wasn't going to even bring that up. Why did you?


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> Whoa bro, see that right there is the problem. It's only a "kids show" if you want to call it as such, but from what I've seen with Avatar they knew the audience could be broader and the 3rd season was no exception with a huge change in tone; hell, even Korra seems like it has the potential to go that way. There's an underlying side to it that if done right could be totally adult-oriented, violent, full of sex and shit, but that's not necessary to the show so why force it that way? The show can appeal to anyone who's willing to appreciate for what it is.
> 
> But don't try and use that shit for MLP:FiM, that's shit's straight up dumbed down for kids



This

While I like DBZ just because I grew up watching it, DBZ is a POS compared to Avatar it was one dimensional and dumbed down for kids. Avatar has always had more depth than that. I'm not a Star Wars fan, but I'm pretty sure every dude liked it at some point. Me personally I'm more of a Trek fan.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

flint757 said:


> This
> 
> While I like DBZ just because I grew up watching it, DBZ is a POS compared to Avatar it was one dimensional and dumbed down for kids. Avatar has always had more depth than that. I'm not a Star Wars fan, but I'm pretty sure every dude liked it at some point. Me personally I'm more of a Trek fan.



I have to agree with you about DBZ, I still love it but not in the way I used to.

I'm a fan of both, but recently I've been more into Star Trek because it's new to me.


----------



## MFB

I wouldn't say DBZ was dumbed down for kids, it still seems to hold up, I think the writing was just never that great to begin with. Like, there's a lot of underlying themes that get told more throughout the overall series/character actions than through dialogue. 

As for the MLP reference, I know there's gonna be SOMEONE out there who found it and tried to use the same argument for shows that ARE dumbed down for kids so I wanted to just throw it out there as a "don't even try it." Once you know how to differentiate between the two it becomes pretty obvious which are and aren't, and the most successful ones seem to be the ones that are just written as they are and cater to whoever likes them in the end; that's how Looney Tunes worked and look how successful they are/were.

Also, it's not like I singled anyone out with the MLP reference either


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> I wouldn't say DBZ was dumbed down for kids, it still seems to hold up, I think the writing was just never that great to begin with. Like, there's a lot of underlying themes that get told more throughout the overall series/character actions than through dialogue.
> 
> As for the MLP reference, I know there's gonna be SOMEONE out there who found it and tried to use the same argument for shows that ARE dumbed down for kids so I wanted to just throw it out there as a "don't even try it." Once you know how to differentiate between the two it becomes pretty obvious which are and aren't, and the most successful ones seem to be the ones that are just written as they are and cater to whoever likes them in the end; that's how Looney Tunes worked and look how successful they are/were.
> 
> Also, it's not like I singled anyone out with the MLP reference either



I LOVE looney tunes 

What I meant was they fight, admire each other, level up, talk for ten minutes, start fighting again and Goku doesn't like killing. That was how every episode with a bad guy went. There were certain sectors of the series I enjoyed like when the androids are introduced for instance, but most followed that format. Dragon Ball though was amazing IMO. I watch the korny episodes if they come on though


----------



## soliloquy

well, if you are looking for something similar, then the first two seasons of digimon were a lot like avatar. tilted towards kids but underlying adult oriented themes with an amazing adventure. kinda like 'the secret garden' and even the entire narnia series, just a bit more grim and darker. 

after the second season, the writing got a lil childish, but i still enjoyed it till the 4th season. oh well.


----------



## -42-

^No way, the third season of Digimon was by far the most serious. What with actual character death and one of the creepiest mind rapes on TV ever. Tamers was always my favorite season of Digimon.


----------



## flint757

-42- said:


> ^No way, the third season of Digimon was by far the most serious. What with actual character death and one of the creepiest mind rapes on TV ever. Tamers was always my favorite season of Digimon.



Hmm I will have to check this out. I never got into Digimon as a kid so we shall see...


----------



## soliloquy

-42- said:


> ^No way, the third season of Digimon was by far the most serious. What with actual character death and one of the creepiest mind rapes on TV ever. Tamers was always my favorite season of Digimon.



idk, i stopped watching half way after season 3, and then picked up random episodes of season 4.

one thing i liked about the first three seasons was that they all were connected. but season 4 had very little to do with the previous digi-destins. maybe they made it clear had i continued watching.


----------



## theo

speaking of 3... I for one am REALLY hanging out for the third episode of korra


----------



## texshred777

The preview episode is available for free download on iTunes, and I just watched it. So far I'm LOVING it. I like the new theme music and Korra's a great character. It's too bad we don't get to see an elder Sokka. I love Tenzin as the narrator of the show and is a cool character. The artwork appears to be a little better this time around I like the more detailed style. 

"I'm the Avatar, deal with it"! Awesome.


----------



## Sicarius

Fuck yea it comes on tomorrow at 10am.


----------



## flint757

Sicarius said:


> Fuck yea it comes on tomorrow at 10am.



Ya but I assume it will be the episodes already up on the web


----------



## MFB

I'm jonesin' for episode 3


----------



## Sicarius

are there more than the iTunes preview?

Oh what the fuck? Cheaters, I say! Cheaters!


----------



## MFB

Don't blame us bro, Korra Nation is a legitimate site to view it through

At least, I think so


----------



## Sicarius

well, that's all you needed to say, lol


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> Don't blame us bro, Korra Nation is a legitimate site to view it through
> 
> At least, I think so



Ya I'm not sure if it legit, but I was presuming it was. 

If you think about it, it is smart on their part because it isn't like everyone has Nicktoons channel and/or chooses to actually watch that channel which means they got to get the hype up. Since they will play the first episode, I wonder if they are going to knock the second out too or wait for the next saturday for that one as well. If that is the case we still got a couple weeks.


----------



## texshred777

I think they pulled the Korra Nation site, but I think it's still free to download the Preview Episode(first two episodes) on iTunes.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah, the preview episode is on iTunes still.

The Korra Nation site is now a Tumblr of info.

Def. looking forward to this series after watching it. 

1) the Polar Bear Dog is how every Lab sees themselves
2) Tenzin's son that looks like Aang looks like some weird Shin Chan monster baby.
3) I love this woman.


----------



## MFB

KN actually became part of the Facebook page, as well as a dedicated Tumblr so it definitely increased it's advertising base

They actually had episodes 1 & 2 up for a little while but as others have said, it's gone now. I just wish there was a place that showed shows that are coming on cable as well as online; it would help them so much since many like myself don't find one or two shows enough to justify the cost, so why not have a site that can show them for a reasonable monthly cost?


----------



## Sicarius

Netflix and Hulu Plus are about $8 each.

But Hulu Plus doesn't have Nick shows


----------



## flint757

Sicarius said:


> Netflix and Hulu Plus are about $8 each.
> 
> But Hulu Plus doesn't have Nick shows



Netflix doesn't until entire seasons are over. I think all the old avatars are still on there though.


----------



## Sicarius

They are! I'm watching season 3 now


----------



## MFB

Neither of those will have it, especially not Netflix. Their TV show selection is rather garbage and fairly dated, given the fact that I'm watching X-Men Evolution as one of the most recent things worth re-watching, and before that it was seasons 3-6 of American Dad.

Also, I was talking about while it's running not after it's over. It'll probably run from now until June, maybe July, which will be right around when I move back home so it'll be just enough to miss it and I'd prefer to keep up with it and not have to avoid stuff about it on the internet


----------



## Sicarius

There's always the "naughty" way. 

*shrug*

I've forgotten how much I love Sokka..


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## MFB

Watched episode 3, shit's about to get real


----------



## theo

where? when? how?


----------



## MFB

Look around online is all I'll say, and I don't mean anything requiring downloading - just look around


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

nvm


----------



## mphsc

been watching with my 7 yr old. It's getting better.


----------



## Sicarius

My prediction:

Amon is one of Zuko's Sister's grand kids, who is mad at the avatar for what he did to his great-grandfather, and the humiliation his grandma suffered at the hands of Korra and Zuko.

He is a bender that's ashamed of his powers, and keeps them hidden (i suspect a fire bender who knows lightning, as well). Due to the shame and anger he has he studied a way to block, and lock away the bending abilities, to get revenge on his ancestor's enemies.

Or he's just a madass jerk.


----------



## MFB

The big theory that was floating around was that he was Jet's kid, which is impossible since Jet was killed in the episode and the writer's of the show confirmed it. As well, people were guessing that it was Firelord Ozai which is just as improbable since he would be too old and he was imprisoned for life.

We never saw Azula having relations with anyone, as well as the fact that after her fight with Zuko she was basically brain-dead so it'd be even weirder for her to have a kid after that. I imagine she would also be imprisoned after what happened as well.

Could be a kid from Zuko and Mai, who still resents the Avatar for what happened to their great grandfather but that seems unlikely since he'd deal with the same conflict that Zuko faced since he's from the same bloodline as the Avatar.


----------



## Sicarius

She wasn't braindead. She just finally went bat shit crazy. 

I can imagine him pardoning her after a while, after she'd gained some control over herself again.

afterall, they haven't even touched on Sokka and Suki, or Zuko and Mai's families, I imagine they'll touch in soon, just to be like, "oh hai"

I never quite understood what they meant with Zuko, Were Roku and the other Firelord twin brothers?


----------



## flint757

It seems to me like that bad dude is maybe a descendant of that girl from the original series who could chi block since they know how to chi block (and shows like this are big on context clues).


----------



## Sicarius

Oh. The circus girl?

She joined Suki's group at the end of Avatar, and seemingly turned "good".

I really like that this show is written as well as it is, to not give everything away so early.


----------



## theo

Tai li was her name? She just Chi blocked though.
This seems to be the same power as Aang used on Ozai, Although when Aang did this it seemed like it was ridiculously risky and he nearly lost all his own bending in the process


----------



## flint757

theo said:


> Tai li was her name? She just Chi blocked though.
> This seems to be the same power as Aang used on Ozai, Although when Aang did this it seemed like it was ridiculously risky and he nearly lost all his own bending in the process



I don't know what he did (there wasn't lights or anything kind of odd), but I was referring to his henchmen. Not to say it is a particular art anyone couldn't learn, but like I said this show like many typically have context clues and I could see a connection.


----------



## Sicarius

what Aang did to Ozai was he completely removed his ability to bend.

what Amon is doing is locking it away with chi blocking. it's probably a permanent lock, that can only be undone with chi-blocking


----------



## theo

chi-unblocking? I really want to know more about this. I wish this show would come out faster!


----------



## MFB

Chi-blocking is kind of implied by it's name, and is just basically hitting nerve centers that connect to your limbs and blocks the chi. Nothing too new and has been used in shows before just under different names. 

I'm curious as to why you think Zuko would pardon Azula after all she did though Sic? I mean, she was basically usurping the throne from under Zuko and then tried to kill him, so I don't know why he would give her a free pass after all that. 

As for the Ruko/other-old-guy, they explained it in one of the episodes but I forget how it went that the two were related. I think they had the some mother or father, but grew up separate, and then at one point were friends despite not knowing the relationship. Something like that maybe?


----------



## Sicarius

There's a hidden adventure in the Avatar world. 

Zuko going to find his mother. 

I think that Ozai told Zuko that he'd tell him where to find her in exchange for a pardon for Azula.

It's a crazy long shot, but I could see Ozai doing it, not out of love, but just in spite of Zuko. Azula gets chi-blocked, and is taken along for the ride.

I really want there to be at least an allusion to Zuko's quest to find his mother.


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> Chi-blocking is kind of implied by it's name, and is just basically hitting nerve centers that connect to your limbs and blocks the chi. Nothing too new and has been used in shows before just under different names.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you think Zuko would pardon Azula after all she did though Sic? I mean, she was basically usurping the throne from under Zuko and then tried to kill him, so I don't know why he would give her a free pass after all that.
> 
> As for the Ruko/other-old-guy, they explained it in one of the episodes but I forget how it went that the two were related. I think they had the some mother or father, but grew up separate, and then at one point were friends despite not knowing the relationship. Something like that maybe?



They were friends Zukos mom was related to the avatar and Zuko's father to Sozin or whatever his name was. That was the connection. There wasn't any other connection to them other than that.


----------



## MFB

Ah, right that's what it was. I knew they dedicated an episode to it and it was a pretty cool story the way they did it, but I couldn't remember the relations for the life of me


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> Ah, right that's what it was. I knew they dedicated an episode to it and it was a pretty cool story the way they did it, but I couldn't remember the relations for the life of me



Ya it was Zuko's episode to sort out his problems basically if I remember correctly and an excuse to explain things.


----------



## texshred777

Zuko's mother is a grandchild of Roku. I believe the episode in question is "The Avatar and the Firelord".


----------



## texshred777

Wow, I was just reading up on the Avatar:TLA wiki for confirmation and found there's a 4 part comic called "The Promise". It centers around Zuko and Team Avatar trying to get the fire nation colonies out of the earth kingdom. Unfortunately there are very old colonies where the fire nation and earth kingdom cultures have intermingled and all the tensions that are building up over the issue. 

I'm guessing this culminates in Republic City by part 4.

EDIT:Will be buying this series...


----------



## theo

That sounds very cool!


----------



## texshred777

Just finished reading it. I'm positive now that it's a story to flesh out how the Fire Nation colonies became Republic City. Zuko's pissing me off though..I loved who his character became in the series. I won't spoil it for anyone who wants to read it though.


----------



## theo

is this online?


----------



## soliloquy

well, they briefly touched upon zukos mom in episode one. 
maybe zukos mom had another child who was aman? or maybe aman is zukos moms husband? though he'd have to be much older for that :s 

what link are we forgetting from TLA?


----------



## texshred777

theo said:


> is this online?


 
I found a leaked copy online. Just google Avatar:The Last Airbender the Promise complete. I found the link posted at Deviantart. I bought it this morning for my son, too. I'm not advocating piracy, so we're clear...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

just watched episode 3 fucking awesome, i cant wait to see the fight between amon and korra


----------



## soliloquy

i'm assuming they will have amon take away korras powers by doing his chi block thing...however, korra over comes it eventually in season 2?


----------



## flint757

That would be an interesting twist or the fact that she is the avatar means she can overcome it.

I'm curious if Amon really can really speak to the spirit world. i know not everything in the spirit world was good so even if some didn't like benders I suppose they could have taught him that. Seems unlikely, just a good way to convince people he is a "GOD" so to speak. (What I think he is real goal is) remove opposition, especially since his men are so well trained. I wonder too if he is blocking or stealing peoples powers and can maybe even give bending powers.


----------



## soliloquy

flint757 said:


> That would be an interesting twist or the fact that she is the avatar means she can overcome it.
> 
> I'm curious if Amon really can really speak to the spirit world. i know not everything in the spirit world was good so even if some didn't like benders I suppose they could have taught him that. Seems unlikely, just a good way to convince people he is a "GOD" so to speak. (What I think he is real goal is) remove opposition, especially since his men are so well trained. I wonder too if he is blocking or stealing peoples powers and can maybe even give bending powers.



humm...remember in TLB's season one? one of the fire chiefs held the moon and ocean spirt and kept em in grave danger (even killing one)? 

i wonder if amon was able to get a hold of another spirit and is holding him/her/it hostage and making that spirit give him super natural powers...

or maybe he is also an avatar, but not a natural one. the spirits made him so, while korra is following the avatar cycle, thus making her natural

man...for anyone who dare call this show childish...


----------



## MFB

Much like the episode dedicated Zuko and his origins, there was an episode that dealt with why the moon spirit was a fish (specifically a koi) but it's been so long I can't remember. Plus, I'm sure that they're now guarding that far more intensely than they did before that Captain from the Fire Nation killed the original moon spirit which meant Sokka's girlfriend had to take over.

Plus, I don't think the spirits can really grant powers like that - that seems more ...genie-esque than spiritual. Spirits would go through some sort of meditative phase and awaken the ability from within versus going "OK, don't harm me, here's your power"


----------



## MFB

Episode 4, while infuriating, is TOTALLY made up for by the ending


----------



## soliloquy

humm...you know, there is a small scene that lasts only 2 seconds in the 4th episode


Spoiler



right when amon touches korra, where they show tenzin in school with a jawstrap beard. i'm wondering if amon has something against tenzin (or maybe he had something against aang, but aang died, so he has to take it out on someone else



i mean, after aang took the powers away from fire lord ozai, perhaps aang went on a rampage and started taking powers away from everyone that was evil/corrupt. one of those could be amons dad (or amon himself, he seems old enough, i think...)



EDIT: actually...the more i think of it, the more it makes sense. i'm wondering if thats the whole point about the korra series. maybe amon was a bender once, and his powers were taken away. over the course of time, he picked up other skills. the point being, you can do anything if you put your mind and effort into it. maybe they will show korra going through the same thing, and overcoming it. however, amon went the negative way and used his new abilities for destruction, while korra just regained her powers...


----------



## MFB

soliloquy said:


> humm...you know, there is a small scene that lasts only 2 seconds in the 4th episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> right when amon touches korra, where they show tenzin in school with a jawstrap beard. i'm wondering if amon has something against tenzin (or maybe he had something against aang, but aang died, so he has to take it out on someone else
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, after aang took the powers away from fire lord ozai, perhaps aang went on a rampage and started taking powers away from everyone that was evil/corrupt. one of those could be amons dad (or amon himself, he seems old enough, i think...)



I highly doubt Aang would do anything of the sort, in fact I'd go as far as to guarantee it; its just not in his nature. 

Im starting to think Amon is just a radical equalist and may not have any ties to previous members.


----------



## soliloquy

this is interesting:


> Amon is the name of the second deadliest pressure point in the human body. Located on the back of the neck, a precise strike can be fatal.



source:
Amon - Avatar Wiki, the Avatar: The Last Airbender resource


----------



## MFB

I think Amon is the first "non-superly gruff man voice" that Steve Blum has done since TOM from Toonami


----------



## -42-

MFB said:


> I think Amon is the first "non-superly gruff man voice" that Steve Blum has done since TOM from Toonami



Leeron from TTGL dude.


----------



## MFB

Uh, a quick Google search for "Leeron" and yeah, I have TOTALLY never watched that show


----------



## Sicarius

that makes sense, really.

The flashback, will probably be dealt with later on this season, though.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



I'm going to be SUPER pissed if Amon is really Tarlokk, because that's just such a fucking cop out


----------



## theo

I forget, who is tarlokk?


----------



## Sicarius

some scheming councilman


----------



## theo

Gotcha, I thought he was a returning character from the first series. Hence why I couldn't think of who he was


----------



## brutalwizard

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be SUPER pissed if Amon is really Tarlokk, because that's just such a fucking cop out



thats what i was thinking hahaha


----------



## theo

What reasoning could he have to do that? (I haven't watched episode 4 yet, so I might not be quite up to date)


----------



## MFB

To try and be "edgy" and like a "OH MY GOD WHO SAW THAT COMING?!" while in reality, having an insider turn out to be the main bad guy is terribly unoriginal and the actuality would be that EVERYONE saw it coming (or anyone who's seen the story been done before)


----------



## texshred777

MFB said:


> To try and be "edgy" and like a "OH MY GOD WHO SAW THAT COMING?!" while in reality, having an insider turn out to be the main bad guy is terribly unoriginal and the actuality would be that EVERYONE saw it coming (or anyone who's seen the story been done before)


 
..cough..Palpatine..


----------



## soliloquy

humm....okay, this is kind of annoying now. 
they progress the story every other episode it seems. or rather, the korra series is battling 2 different stories, and they progress one story every other episode...



Spoiler



no mention of amon


----------



## Sicarius

There's probably a reason why they're concentrating on Suki and her father's company. It's been proven already that Pro Bending is helping Korra with her training, so that's why they dedicate an episode or 3 to it. Amon is an always looming threat that lurks in the shadows.

Ozai wasn't featured in every episode of the last series, and there were plenty of episodes that didn't really do anything for the story at first, but it made sense later on.


----------



## MFB

Mentioning Amon in the latest episode would've been rather forced, as Korra put pro-bending on the backburner while working with Tarlokk and his task force but if they didn't address her return to it and the tournament fans would've been annoyed. This was their episode to go back and show that hey, they are in the tournament, as well as addressing something that was in established in episode two which was the way BOTH the brothers looked at Korra and how she only looked back at one of them. 

Aside from that - ALL MY  TO BOLIN!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

MFB said:


> I think Amon is the first "non-superly gruff man voice" that Steve Blum has done since TOM from Toonami



He's also Starscream from Transformers Prime, and Orochimaru in Naruto. Neither of those are "superly gruff man voice" parts. But honestly, outside of these three series, I'm not familiar with his VA work. Other than him having a part in Cowboy Bebop (Spike, right? Never watched the show.)

In other news, I DVR the entire series, as I'm almost never awake in time to catch it. Yes, it's on at 10 a.m., but I often sleep later than that I can't wait to see how the Pro-Bending Tournament turns out. I quite like the whole Pro-Bending thing, that's a pretty cool sport. And hey, in a few hundred years, they'll be able to throw airbenders into the mix!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

soliloquy said:


> humm....okay, this is kind of annoying now.
> they progress the story every other episode it seems. or rather, the korra series is battling 2 different stories, and they progress one story every other episode...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no mention of amon



the series was based around switching off every episode between the amon campaign and the competition

but if you watch the previews for tomorrows episode, both story lines are going to collide


----------



## brutalwizard

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> the series was based around switching off every episode between the amon campaign and the competition
> 
> but if you watch the previews for tomorrows episode, both story lines are going to collide



and they totally did


----------



## theo

Holy crap, that was intense... Always saw the police chief as being a bit of a mean old bitch.. she is actually a total badarse!

Waiting for next week is gonna suck


----------



## soliloquy

the last episode was just incredible!!!! this show really is coming out too slow! a week?! who has time to wait a whole freaken weak to watch the next episode?! :O


----------



## theo

I agree, it was good to see some intense combat in the series. 
It's slow, but it could be a lot worse than a week an episode, so we do have something to be grateful for at least.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i bet in the last episode that tenzin and korra fight amon and amon takes away tenzins airbending ability and korra finds out that she can give it back to him. or tenzin dies.
just my prediction


----------



## soliloquy

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i bet in the last episode that tenzin and korra fight amon and amon takes away tenzins airbending ability and korra finds out that she can give it back to him. or tenzin dies.
> just my prediction



i actually think that amon wont be able to take tenzins power. why? tenzin and his kids are spiritually connected to bending. while others are just using technique. thats what korra has a hard time with. she just goes through the movement, but she doesn't feel it.

as such, i think that amon may take away korras powers by season 1s end. by season 2, she goes thorugh a spiritual revival and gets her powers back


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

ahh good point i forgot all about that


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

I'm just waiting for the episode in which Tenzin slams Tarlokk



Spoiler



also - in the last episode, the equalists electrocuted everyone, right down to the announcer, but i noticed after watching it a second time with my brother that we don't see what happened to Asami.

make of that what you will!


----------



## MFB

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I'm just waiting for the episode in which Tenzin slams Tarlokk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> also - in the last episode, the equalists electrocuted everyone, right down to the announcer, but i noticed after watching it a second time with my brother that we don't see what happened to Asami.
> 
> make of that what you will!





Spoiler



I don't think she was there, or if she was she was probably in the FF locker room which should've been empty. HIGHLY doubtful she is Amon though, even with a voice modulator.

I do understand what you mean though and while I was hoping it wouldn't be played out this way, it seems like it kind of is given how episode 7 is going (watching right now). It's just kind of counter-intuitive for him to be helping Equalists when he supports pro-bending.


----------



## -42-

Spoiler



As far as I remember, they didn't electrocute everyone, just benders. It stands to reason that the announcer of a bending match would also be a bender, or that they just needed the PA to broadcast Amon's message. Nobody wants to issue an ultimatum to an unconscious crowd. As Asami is not a bender, it stands to reason they would have no need to give her the taze.


----------



## soliloquy

just saw the 7th episode...
i'm in love with this show!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

there is no new episode this Saturday

why


----------



## Sicarius

Nic might be doing something, or they're trying to break things up a little.


----------



## MFB

WHAT?! 

God damn it, that's one of the few things I have to look forward to!


----------



## The Reverend

MFB said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> God damn it, that's one of the few things I have to look forward to!



Same here.



^ It was at this point that I realized my life is probably not worth living.


----------



## theo

Aw balls... I'm not overly happy about this. At least there is the new game of thrones episode to look forward to the next day.


----------



## MFB

Here's a whole lotta Korra for ya

Legend of Korra: From Beginning to End.Episodes Play List | Nick Videos


----------



## theo

"sorry, this video is unavailable from your location"

WHY do they do this to me?


----------



## flint757

^^^Sorry, but your not cool enough


----------



## MFB

Watching episode 1 again, KORRA'S INTRO IS SO ADORABLE !


----------



## Sicarius

Bolin and Pakku are the best part about this show right now.

mainly pakku


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> Bolin and Pakku are the best part about this show right now.
> 
> mainly pakku



Do you mean Pabu?
































If so, I agree with you, he's pretty fucking awesome. Fire Ferrets FTW!


----------



## MFB

Him leaving the restaurant as fat Pabu is adorable


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be SUPER pissed if Amon is really Tarlokk, because that's just such a fucking cop out



Episode 8 is kind of sealing the possibility of this being true, and I'm starting to loose my grip with the writing



Spoiler



I mean, seriously, for a council they blow fucking dicks at their job. Tarlokk passes a curfew for non-benders and claims that they can be locked up for being a possible equalist conspirator and NO ONE thinks "Hey maybe that'll make more non-benders side with the Equalists? C'mon, that's just not happening. And then suddenly Mako, Asami and Bolin are arrested and there's no one in the crowd willing to speak up for them while they themselves were almost just arrested for absolutely nothing besides breaking a curfew that shouldn't exist? Some of the loopholes are just glaring.


----------



## -42-

Spoiler



I doubt Tarlokk is Amon, but I bet he knows something about Amon's history, or was involved with him in some way. He seemed awfully pissed when Korra compared the two. I honestly prefer the way Tarlokk is being written now, before he was just the dickish, manipulative bureaucrat, but seeing him that angry really cemented him as a character in my mind. It also excites me for where the story is headed next, now that there are two factions between which the Avatar is caught.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



It most likely isn't him since they said that his identity will be revealed in Season 3, and Tarlokk will probably be done for by the end of Season 1 making him Korra's equivalent of Zhao from Last Airbender; and the way they're writing him to be perceived as Amon is probably #2 on their list of things to write besides "a good story" so it was going to happen, I'm just iffy that it might take a turn for the worst and be played out too long and not be surprising if it is him.

Also, Meelo as a character is hilarious. "Welcome to my domain!" "We shall meet again beautiful woman!"


----------



## Sicarius

That little kid freaks me out.

His face after he farts.

nightmares.


----------



## theo

Wow, that end battle was pretty awesome, unexpected outcome. 

How do I get the spoiler hider over my text by the way?


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



for the start and then a [/ spoiler] without the space for the end tag


----------



## soliloquy

humm...i was out of the country for 2 and a half weeks, so that means i missed episode 8 and 9. did they not air episode 9?

also, a question just popped up in my head.
when the series was being advertised, they said that korras time is 80 years AFTER angs death. that wont make much sense as how is kitara still alive? and wont that make tenzin MUCH much older if he's still around? 

or do they mean korras time is 80 years AFTER ang defeated the fire lord? :S


----------



## flint757

soliloquy said:


> humm...i was out of the country for 2 and a half weeks, so that means i missed episode 8 and 9. did they not air episode 9?
> 
> also, a question just popped up in my head.
> when the series was being advertised, they said that korras time is 80 years AFTER angs death. that wont make much sense as how is kitara still alive? and wont that make tenzin MUCH much older if he's still around?
> 
> or do they mean korras time is 80 years AFTER ang defeated the fire lord? :S



Hmmm maybe 80 years after peace and tranquility began, not his death? Doesn't the transfer fro one avatar to the next happen instantaneously which would mean he died when Korra was born.

If this is the case then that would mean that Katara is just exceptionally old.


----------



## Sicarius

She's probably super old.


----------



## MFB

soliloquy said:


> humm...i was out of the country for 2 and a half weeks, so that means i missed episode 8 and 9. did they not air episode 9?
> 
> also, a question just popped up in my head.
> when the series was being advertised, they said that korras time is 80 years AFTER angs death. that wont make much sense as how is kitara still alive? and wont that make tenzin MUCH much older if he's still around?
> 
> or do they mean korras time is 80 years AFTER ang defeated the fire lord? :S



9 hasn't aired yet since there was a break two weeks ago so 8 was just last week and 9 premieres this Saturday at the same Korra time, same Korra place.

I believe it's also supposed to be 70 years after Aang's time of defeating Fire Lord Ozai, but remember, Aang was only 12 when that happened and I believe Katara was only two years older than him at most? So she's probably 84-85 give or take, which isn't very old in Eastern cultures. People in Japan have lived to be 110ish if I recall correctly, and there's even been reports of certain parts where people have lived to 120.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

no new episode Saturday apparently

what the fuck do i do now


----------



## MFB

Again? What the fuck Nickelodeon.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

apparently there is, my mistake

i don't know which tv guide source to trust anymore


----------



## Sicarius

I just kinda go by my DVR schedule.


----------



## Empryrean

I just picked this up, woooo I like it!





on a side note: 
I am very sad we get no more Toph


----------



## Sicarius

Her daughter is just as spunky, if you catch the right moments.


also, WHAT THE FUCK TARLOK


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



Well, Tarlokk met his end but not at the ends of whom we expected. Still satisfying to see though. Amon is now even more terrifying that he can break through blood-bending, not sure how he'd managed that. My first thought was that he was just dead but re-animated through some means, which would means he was blood-less but that's just really out there as an idea and wouldn't explain how he can do everything he does. It'd make being dead MORE powerful than being alive.


----------



## -42-

Spoiler



It seems like he overcame the bloodbending through sheer force of will, or energybending can nullify bloodbending. The writers know what they're doing, this series keeps getting better.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



Yeah, it might go back to energybending/Avatar state being able to nullify the bloodbending like they showed Aang doing when he went into Avatar state; and because it's such a powerful force, that's why even though Korra wanted to go against Tarlokk's bending she wasn't at that level of willpower.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

well i think this last one was definitely the best one yet!

i'm a little disappointed they're doing a 10 episode season instead of 20 like in the original series


----------



## flint757

As long as things are complete I don't care. There were a lot of lulls in the first installment that could have been removed, but hopefully they are flexible with their schedule season to season. That way they can add more next go around if needed.


----------



## soliloquy

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it might go back to energybending/Avatar state being able to nullify the bloodbending like they showed Aang doing when he went into Avatar state; and because it's such a powerful force, that's why even though Korra wanted to go against Tarlokk's bending she wasn't at that level of willpower.





Spoiler



i still stand by my theory that amon will take away korras powers at the end of this season. next season she would realize that all the bending that she has been doing thus far has been through technique and not through 'feel' or 'spirituality'. 

as such, when amon tries to take tenzin or his kids powers, he'd fail as they are the only ones (to my knowledge) who can bend spiritually while all others do it through technique. 

and i'd hate to see ayami's role dying. even as a cartoon i think shes quiet pretty. i'd totally have her hair! (mielows reference)


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



Yeah but then they'd also have to come up with a new way for her to get it back like when Aang technically died and he couldn't go to the Avatar State for a while because of it; the same situation would play out. Not to mention it'd be a bit cheesy to just say "Oh well, here she suddenly clicks with spirituality and then voila - retribution" it'd be too easy for them to do. She loses bending at the end, then we get an entire 10 episodes to watch her meditate and try to reconnect with her spiritual side? Color me uninterested. That's good for an episode, two maybe and three is pushing it.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ well, as you know by now the entire series (angs and korras) so far keeps throwing curve balls that change the distract the viewer from the main story, but we dont mind it. 

example, when korras story was introduced, she was looking to air bend. then curve ball was thrown at the bending tournament that had nothing to do with learning to air bend. then another curve ball was thrown which was amon which had very little to do with air bending and the tournament. then tarlock was thrown in which had nothing to do with air bending or the tournament, but had something to do with amon and another story line they created. 

the writing of the show is superb as they keep making us guess as to whats gonna happen next


----------



## MFB

soliloquy said:


> /\ well, as you know by now the entire series (angs and korras) so far keeps throwing curve balls that change the distract the viewer from the main story, but we dont mind it.
> 
> example, when korras story was introduced, she was looking to air bend. then curve ball was thrown at the bending tournament that had nothing to do with learning to air bend. then another curve ball was thrown which was amon which had very little to do with air bending and the tournament. then tarlock was thrown in which had nothing to do with air bending or the tournament, but had something to do with amon and another story line they created.
> 
> the writing of the show is superb as they keep making us guess as to whats gonna happen next





Spoiler



Not quite actually, everything HAS been introduced for a reason. Korra travelled to Republic City to learn Airbending from Tenzin, but as with industrialization and such - the city would also have sports developed and hence pro-bending was born but not necessarily shown. However, when Korra couldn't airbend by Tenzin's methods, she ended up using it during the game to make them pass on to the tournament. And Tarlokk DID intervene with the Pro-Bending Tournament when he demanded the final rounds be cancelled due to the Equalists aka Amon and co. So to say everything they've introduced has had nothing to do with the previous additions is just false.


----------



## soliloquy

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite actually, everything HAS been introduced for a reason. Korra travelled to Republic City to learn Airbending from Tenzin, but as with industrialization and such - the city would also have sports developed and hence pro-bending was born but not necessarily shown. However, when Korra couldn't airbend by Tenzin's methods, she ended up using it during the game to make them pass on to the tournament. And Tarlokk DID intervene with the Pro-Bending Tournament when he demanded the final rounds be cancelled due to the Equalists aka Amon and co. So to say everything they've introduced has had nothing to do with the previous additions is just false.



you're kind of proving my point actually.

from the intro, we knew that kora could bend all but air elements. 
from the previous series, we knew that hang had the hardest time bending fire.
they explained this as avatars have the hardest time learning their opposite element. 
with that said, the story line is for kora to learn air bending, thats it. 

yet, how boring would it have been if that was the only story line? to kill the monotony and boredom, they added the probending. while they were at it, they added a bad guy. while they were at it, they added another bad guy. and they also introduced a political angle to it too. then they also added a love triangle.

point being, the show could have gone very linear from the start, but its anything but. 

so


Spoiler



if amon takes away korras power, only for her to regain it back via spiritual revival


 would be anything but linear as they will add tons of other elements to that story line


----------



## flint757

Just to note Aang had the hard time with Earth not fire. He was afraid to use fire because he hurt Katara it came quite naturally to him though.

But you are correct with the opposite thing since Earth is opposite of air. As for Korra she has a hards time with air because she lacks patience.


----------



## MFB

That's my biggest thing is that it's not her lack of spiritual side that's preventing her from airbending, that's not letting her reach Avatar State which she has yet to need besides until last episode to get past Tarlokk; but she hasn't learned airbending because she lacks patience and dedication. They could have had her learn airbending by the end of this season, and then have next season be dedicated to the spiritual side and resolve it ALL in the third.


----------



## brutalwizard

Spoiler



I am convinced that Amon is going to turn out to be either Yukon, tarlok's father. Upset because his bending was taken away, and dedicated his life to figuring how why and how it happened, only to use it as a tool to bring all benders especially the avatar to his level. OR its will be a sibling of tarlok possibly.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



Yukon would be too old, much like if it was Zuko's son or something, he'd be well in his late 50's/early 60's which Amon is too nimble and free-flowing for. Same for Yukon, he looked to be about mid-50's when Aang confronted him, so another 40 years left in his life at best and no way a 90 year old man could be that skilled. He would've had to find a way to stay young in order for that to be plausible.


----------



## Sicarius

It's already in the wikis and stuff about Amon's past, his identity is unknown, but his past isn't.

Dirt poor kid who's parents were killed by fire benders, dedicated his life to ridding the world of benders in general (idk why he hates the other 3 types, seems he's just a bit of a dick that way). Hence chi-blocking, and extreme agility and control over his mind and body.

I think Korra should learn to blood bend.


----------



## MFB

Preview for the next episode is up on Korra Nation's tumblr. No new episode this week but the one after that is the season finale unfortunately  Amon vs. Korra round one will commence and probably end like we all expect.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ and its an hour long!!!!

@brutalwizard:


Spoiler



yukon cant be amon as he attacked tarlock, yukons son. unless they have bad blood, yukon wont do that to his son just because


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



Now that I think about it, I image Tenzin will lose his bending and become a martyr for the cause not only to those benders in Republic City but for Korra as well. He's her mentor and one of their roles as mentor is to protect the hero until their ready to face their ultimate test, this would be that sacrifice. He could still teach her how to airbend as he knows what it takes to do it, he just wouldn't be bending with her.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ an interesting twist...i wonder how that would pan out though.

and apparently they wont have avatar this saturday, but the one after :c


----------



## MFB

Bryan K. said that episode 110 will air tomorrow while NEXT wek will be the finale. I was assuming that 110 WAS the finale so I guess Im wrong but more Kora woo!


----------



## brutalwizard

This was the best episode yet!!!! I was on the edge of my seat the whole time. All the fight scenes were top notch.

I was thinking last night, why cant fire benders that bend electricity use it against the equalists? That was addressed this episode. Although it is just 5 seconds of the episode, and was just written into a fight scene and not meant to really be a big deal.



Spoiler



General Iroh got me SO PUMPED, I am pretty sure its the same voice actor also he sounds almost exactly like zuko.


----------



## Sicarius

It's the same VA.


----------



## soliloquy

i always wondered what happened to zuko...i guess now i know

super excited for the finally!


----------



## MFB

I AM SO EXCITED.

SO. EX. CITED.



Spoiler



But a moment of silence for Lin Bephong and all see has sacrificed for us


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Spoiler



General Iroh being the same voice actor as Zuko made me a little mad, it was very confusing hearing him as Iroh speak but imagining Zuko in my head

REGARDLESS I'M PUMPED


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



ALL MY FUCKING EMOTIONS! ALL OF THEM.

Where to even BEGIN with that finale? I mean god damn the reveal of Amon being Tarlokk's brother AND a bender? Talk about practicing what your preach for Christ's sake. Then to have him Blood-bend Korra but still get one upped by Mako with the lightning? Ten points to Griff-er, Mako. As well as Korra breaking out the air-bending in an out of nowhere twist and then meeting up with Aang at the end? Goosebumps. But what?! SHE GAVE LIN HER FUCKING POWERS BACK TOO! 

My girl is BACK BABY!

And Bumi being a younger, damn near IDENTICAL version of King Bumi? FANTASTIC. This is how writing needs to be done. Although I will say, when I saw Iroh get caught in the explosion during the fight on the battleship, I figured he was going to get his own facial scar but at the same time thought it might be a bit much. 

So pumped for Book 2 and how things turn out with Noahtokk and Tarlokk after what happened


----------



## -42-

Spoiler



Tarlokk gets the award for "Best Suicide in a Y7 show."

Writers must have had brass balls to pull that one. Even if he's not dead.


----------



## theo

Book Two: Energy
The second season, Book Two, will consist of 14 episodes. According to the series' creators Michael Dante DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko, about half will take place in Republic City and half in other areas of the world.[13] As of June 2012, Book Two's writing had been completed and the season was in the process of being storyboarded and animated.[14] No broadcast date has been announced.


----------



## soliloquy

am i the only one that thought that the final two episodes (11 and 12) were a bit choppy in terms of their editing? scenes jumped from one to the other with what seemed like a lot of time has elapsed between those two scenes. 



Spoiler



the guy who sends that message to the second fleet...who the fuck is he? they never really explained him or how he knows that or anything...am i missing something?


and i was right that they will be able to take her powers away. however, she gets em back through spiritual revival. however, i wasn't expecting it to be this fast.

they have wrapped up every angle in my head, so now i'm curious as to what the future may hold for book two and three

once amon was defeated near the end, i was expecting him to wage war against EVERYONE in season 2. and his ability will get even stronger to the point where he can blood bend entire cities and kill em all off at once (even scarier)...but now they killed him off, so what angles have they left?

i really hope they keep the seasons to one season per season. so one for spring (book one), then the second book for summer and the third book for fall. or something like that. i'd HATE it if they stretch it for 3 years considering the series is half as long as the original which did go for 3 years.




I LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!! aside from the choppy editing, i thought it was freaken perfect!!!! i'm so pumped for second season as each episode has been getting better, and it leaves me thinking 'how the fuck will they top this?!' only for them to do so next week....really wondering whats in store for book 2


----------



## Sicarius

Remember in the first episode and Korra's fishing? That hobo that jumps out of the bushes?

That's him.

Just a nice crazy hobo.


----------



## brutalwizard

brutalwizard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OR its will be a sibling of tarlok possibly.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



In hindsight I'm also kind of annoyed by the ending. I mean, it wraps up some stuff but there's also shit that gets left open, for instance - Mako being a tremendous douchebag and working two chicks at once. 

He kept denying Korra and any feelings he had for her simply because Asami was better looking and rich, yet at the same time he's playing Korra whom he knows still has feeling for him and she's the god damned Avatar. And he wouldn't let Bolin have her and even claimed she only went out with him to make him jealous!

Bolin. What the FUCK happened to this guy? Went from Team Avatar's comic relief to the fucking dunce in the corner who's allowed to speak up once per episode. In episode 10 he had TWO LINES. TWO FUCKING LINES and he was a potential LOVE interest for the MAIN CHARACTER? That's just sad. All but I think one line in the finale was a joke too, and to the point where they even had an out-of-body writing and poked fun at Bolin by having him make a joke about going to the back and not speaking. 

Asami. Things are left rather open with her as she's technically still with Mako, BUT - she's lost her father to prison for the rest of her life, her mother is dead, her father's company is going to plummet, and the last pillar she had to stand on is out mackin' it with THE GOD DAMNED AVATAR. She really didn't get much development aside from when she was with Mako, and even then after it was exposed that Korra liked Mako, she viewed her as a threat and was ostracized by Mako for it. How's that fair? Something which he never resolved either.

Aang and the Avatar State for Korra. This is where I'm really kind of disappointed more than annoyed. Korra lost her power, then breaks down and VERY QUICKLY Aang shows up despite no trans-dimensional effects or any sort of winds kicking up to signify the spiritual aspect like every other time shit goes down. He's just kind of ....there. And then just as quickly as he shows up and gives his words of wisdom to her, he just fucking gives her her powers back AND MORE. She can now suddenly heal others and give them their bending back and it's like TALK ABOUT A FUCKING DEUS EX MACHINA HUH? That's convenient, and just goes to show that this really should've been a one-season show given how this episode went. Is Korra like Oprah now as someone said to me? "And YOU get your bending back, and YOU get your bending back! BENDING FOR EVERYONE!"

Uncle Bumi. Someone who I pray to GOD we see more of in Book 2 since he looks like he'll be a blast given his introduction at the moment. Seriously, he works for the fucking United Nations Army and is a younger version of King Bumi with the looks too and brother to Tenzin. What could go wrong?

Meelo. God bless this little kid. 10 points to him.

I think that now I've gone back and looked at it, it's rather disappointing that it ended on such a note when it was doing so great but it really got the gas pedal pushed towards the end and it's like, why not write LESS if you've only got 11 episodes to work with? It won't end well to rush ALL this story versus tell what you CAN in the time you've got.


----------



## brutalwizard

I was reading an interview the other day (i will edit with a link when i find it again) that when the show was picked up, nickelodeon asked for one main antagonist per season sort of deal instead of a epic journey across many seasons.


----------



## -42-

Spoiler



The Aang extra powers bit was such a massive ass pull and wasted all sorts of potential character development. I think a second season with a mostly-depowered Avatar in a state of emotional shock would have been awesome, Korra could really have been given a chance to grow as a person, and the reclamation of her powers in the face could have provided for an excellent second story arc. That moment with Aang was something that the entire season should have been building up to, not a callback to the opening episodes. That ending was _almost perfect_ too. Sans Aang it could have set the stage for an awesome second season.


----------



## MFB

brutalwizard said:


> I was reading an interview the other day (i will edit with a link when i find it again) that when the show was picked up, nickelodeon asked for one main antagonist per season sort of deal instead of a epic journey across many seasons.



That's nothing new and A:TLA did exactly that with Zhao in the first book, the Dhai Lei in the 2nd and Ozai in the 3rd but that doesn't justify any of what I just wrote either


----------



## soliloquy

my brother in law, who has been keeping up with avatar since series one, episode one, says that ang actually has 3 kids. one being an air bender (tenzin) and the other two being water benders. 



and guys, you guys are looking at it from a fairly narrow perspective. as a whole, when has this series let us down? each and every episode keeps getting better than the previous one. with that said, they completed season one. in season 2, they will introduce a whole new story and everything that will be different than season 1. maybe whatever amon was fighting for, the reverse happens? or who knows


----------



## theo

well the wiki states that half of the next book "energy" will be set in republic city, the other half around the globe. There's going to be some sort of global crisis.
Something that will tie into spirituality and/or energy manipulation.

Maybe some kind of engineered plague that attacks benders? 
Sato could also present a threat once again.


----------



## JPhoenix19

-42- said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Aang extra powers bit was such a massive ass pull and wasted all sorts of potential character development. I think a second season with a mostly-depowered Avatar in a state of emotional shock would have been awesome, Korra could really have been given a chance to grow as a person, and the reclamation of her powers in the face could have provided for an excellent second story arc. That moment with Aang was something that the entire season should have been building up to, not a callback to the opening episodes. That ending was _almost perfect_ too. Sans Aang it could have set the stage for an awesome second season.





Spoiler



I would like to think that they would have considered that as a possible storyline. My speculation as to why they didn't opt for that would be that it would make Korra's journey a little too close to Aang's- that is, having to learn all four elements to fulfill the role of the Avatar. It was Aang's main goal to learn all four elements because he was a young Avatar and hadn't learned them yet. I think they went with Korra already knowing all but air to allow her to attack other world problems- like the issues of benders vs non-benders in society and developing technology.

In other words, we all got to explore how cool the four elements were with Avatar Aang. Now we gt to explore the implications of bending on a technologically developing world with Korra.


----------



## MFB

soliloquy said:


> my brother in law, who has been keeping up with avatar since series one, episode one, says that ang actually has 3 kids. one being an air bender (tenzin) and the other two being water benders.
> 
> 
> 
> and guys, you guys are looking at it from a fairly narrow perspective. as a whole, when has this series let us down? each and every episode keeps getting better than the previous one. with that said, they completed season one. in season 2, they will introduce a whole new story and everything that will be different than season 1. maybe whatever amon was fighting for, the reverse happens? or who knows



Overall the series was fun, but these last two episodes brought it down from being GREAT like it was, to just being good because so much character development didnt happen like with Mako, and Bolin had reverse development even. Things were left open while still trying to be wrapped up.


----------



## Sicarius

Kya (oldest child, only daughter) is a Water Bender.
Tenzin (2nd, oldest boy) is an Air Bender.
Bumi (youngest) is not a bender.

From the picture on the LoK wiki, she doesn't look bad.


----------



## theo

I really want to see more of bumi. He looks hilarious.
It WAS weird hearing zuko's voice coming from a character named Iroh... The voice actor should have tried to change it just a little.


----------



## Sicarius

Rufio changes for no one.


----------



## MFB

He does kind of kill Iroh as a character since he has the same voice as a 15 year old version of his uncle, yet he's what 23 years old as a General in the United Republic forces AND has a very classic/defined look to him? It just sells him short of all he could be. It's cool that it's the same actor, but if he had a little bit of grit to him then it'd be great since it's still the same actor and you could hear the similarities but he's also his own man and not a tribute like he currently is.


----------



## theo

Well I guess all we've seen of him so far is how he acts in a professional role. What we haven't seen is really who he is or anything else.

Man.. I really don't want to wait long for the next season


----------



## brutalwizard

theo said:


> Well I guess all we've seen of him so far is how he acts in a professional role. What we haven't seen is really who he is or anything else.
> 
> Man.. I really don't want to wait long for the next season



like at the very least 6 monthes 


I have been having a bad day since last night, and have plowed through the first 2 seasons of A:TLA just because i have the free time and will to sit through that much TV and not sleep.

Didnt sleep till 7pm today (its 11:32 pm GMT right now)


----------



## theo

write an avatar based song. We can collaborate on one


----------



## brutalwizard

theo said:


> write an avatar based song. We can collaborate on one



I will Pm you when I have had a chance to sleep

just finished the last episode again......


----------



## soliloquy

theo said:


> write an avatar based song. We can collaborate on one



thats one thing i really miss about avatar series one. the music of Angs time was incredible. the music of korras time is not even memorable. the only time it makes me pay attention to the music is when they repeat the music from aangs time from time to time.


----------



## theo

Agreed, I do like the ancient times feeling of Angs time.
I also feel like the transition between Ang and Korras time happened ridiculously fast, one moment they are a medieval asian culture, the next it's new york in the early days.

Seriously though. I am keen on making an avatar track.


----------



## Severance

theo said:


> Agreed, I do like the ancient times feeling of Angs time.
> I also feel like the transition between Ang and Korras time happened ridiculously fast, one moment they are a medieval asian culture, the next it's new york in the early days.
> 
> Seriously though. I am keen on making an avatar track.



I wouldn't say it was fast at all. Think about it like this in Aang's time there was great political unrest with the fire nation being a bunch of greedy dicks. But throughout the series you see that the fire nation has many steam powered vehicles like tanks, ship, zeppelins. This shows that there is in fact some people in this universe working towards modern technology. Fast forward about 80 years and we come to Korras time. There is now cars, planes, phonographs, and even assembly lines. Now what is the major difference between both series besides time? Peace and unity of a singular world power. This New World Power decides they want a damned huge city to be their capitol they make it. Not that farfetched of a idea. I would say that the time difference between ATLAB an LOK is more like the difference in America history between the mid 1800's where most of the west wasn't really industrialized at all and say early 1900's. Another thing you really should take into effect is the fact that the only other place you really ever see in season 1 is the southpole which isn't industrialized at all and is still very traditional looking. So this points to other places in the world still maintaining there level of traditional architecture and that Republic City is just a more modern city, but I digress this is pretty much all just speculation.


----------



## theo

You do raise good points, After thinking about it I think you're right.


----------



## soliloquy

Severance said:


> I wouldn't say it was fast at all. Think about it like this in Aang's time there was great political unrest with the fire nation being a bunch of greedy dicks. But throughout the series you see that the fire nation has many steam powered vehicles like tanks, ship, zeppelins. This shows that there is in fact some people in this universe working towards modern technology. Fast forward about 80 years and we come to Korras time. There is now cars, planes, phonographs, and even assembly lines. Now what is the major difference between both series besides time? Peace and unity of a singular world power. This New World Power decides they want a damned huge city to be their capitol they make it. Not that farfetched of a idea. I would say that the time difference between ATLAB an LOK is more like the difference in America history between the mid 1800's where most of the west wasn't really industrialized at all and say early 1900's. Another thing you really should take into effect is the fact that the only other place you really ever see in season 1 is the southpole which isn't industrialized at all and is still very traditional looking. So this points to other places in the world still maintaining there level of traditional architecture and that Republic City is just a more modern city, but I digress this is pretty much all just speculation.



well...you are correct to a certain degree...

and to add to your points, take a look at the advancement of computers. go back 60 years, and our computers were as big as a massive building, you could only operate it one person at a time. it was ridiculousness slow and not too many people had access to it. it was also ridiculously expensive.

over the last 60 years, computers have shrunk a million times to the point where they can fit in your pockets. they are also a million times smarter and faster than previous generation. 

give another 20 years, and we may have computers inside us via nano-technology. the whole idea behind 'singularity':






however...technology has been around for a while. and i dont have that big a problem with the speed of technology as i can look over it. technology advances quiet fast, thats fine...however, technique doesn't.

it took the people in Angs time centuries (judging by all the past avatars) to learn stuff like:
blood bending
metal bending
using electricity
chi blocking

and it was something that only a few people knew how to master. 

now, over a short 80 years, those techniques that took centuries to master are now seen being used by every-day-joes like its nothing. almost as if evolution of technique stopped evolving when it got to its peek.


EDIT: the only new technique i saw was fire benders bending fire like propellers to fly. 

in terms of scales, it seems that people from angs time were in a way, much stronger benders as they all were masters. now, even though the guys are doing the same stuff that angs team did, they still aren't masters.


----------



## Severance

soliloquy said:


> well...you are correct to a certain degree...
> 
> and to add to your points, take a look at the advancement of computers. go back 60 years, and our computers were as big as a massive building, you could only operate it one person at a time. it was ridiculousness slow and not too many people had access to it. it was also ridiculously expensive.
> 
> over the last 60 years, computers have shrunk a million times to the point where they can fit in your pockets. they are also a million times smarter and faster than previous generation.
> 
> give another 20 years, and we may have computers inside us via nano-technology. the whole idea behind 'singularity':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however...technology has been around for a while. and i dont have that big a problem with the speed of technology as i can look over it. technology advances quiet fast, thats fine...however, technique doesn't.
> 
> it took the people in Angs time centuries (judging by all the past avatars) to learn stuff like:
> blood bending
> metal bending
> using electricity
> chi blocking
> 
> and it was something that only a few people knew how to master.
> 
> now, over a short 80 years, those techniques that took centuries to master are now seen being used by every-day-joes like its nothing. almost as if evolution of technique stopped evolving when it got to its peek.
> 
> 
> EDIT: the only new technique i saw was fire benders bending fire like propellers to fly.
> 
> in terms of scales, it seems that people from angs time were in a way, much stronger benders as they all were masters. now, even though the guys are doing the same stuff that angs team did, they still aren't masters.




I don't really understand your point on the bending. Lightning bending was only demonstrated so far by Lightning Bolt Zolt, Mako, and Iroh. A head of a crime syndicate, a professional bender, and a General. Metal bending is taught only to the police and they have also been doing that since Aangs time as shown in the flashbacks of Yakon. Chi blocking is pretty much just hitting certain pressure points in the body and you'll also notice not everyone in amons army was a chi blocker hence the eletric gloves. As for blood bending the only people in the new story line so far are Kitara, Yakon, Amon, and Tarlokk. Kitara obviously learned hers a long time ago but take Yakon he probably spent years trying to perfect it as he wasn't the youngest of blokes. Now Amon and Tarlokk were in his bloodright therefore it's not to out of the question that he would infact pass the gene to them to do so not to mention the fact that he nurtured and matured these abilities in both his sons. Also the flying technique is not new at all pretty much all of the Royal Fire Nation family could do it. Infact I think the only royal family member that never did it in ATLAB was Iroh. Shit even Jon Jon did it in the series finale.

As for your comment on the masters thing. I think if you go back and notice in ATLAB at the beginning of the story pretty much everyone minus Iroh were not very proficient with the bending side of things. Progress to season 2 everyone is now pretty much learned the staples but the second season really wasn't centralized around any fighting til the latter half were everyone kinda steps it up. Season 3... god I love this season everyone seems to just finally come into there last stage of badassery. Kitara learns to blood bend, Sokka becomes a master swordsman, Zuko finally quits being such a whiney pussy, Toph learns metal bending, and Aang really shows that he is close to mastering all elements. I think Korra will have the same approach you can't show all the uber badass stuff first season cause if you did people would be bored. Just give it time and I'm sure we will see some shit and some stuff.

Also props for transcendent Man watched that a while ago after my buddy showed it to me.


----------



## brutalwizard

After rewatching the first series, I am exited to see if she has the ability to open her chakra's and give up what she loves for the ability to go in and out of the avatar state at will


----------



## Sicarius

What? In one of the first episodes of the Korra series, a group of lightning benders is shown powering a generator.


----------



## Fiction

I've watched the first 3 episodes so far, not enjoying it as much, but I'll wait until it gets into it as it's only just fleshed out the story.

Also I'm watching it inbetween a different series which I'm right in the middle of which isn't helping 

Also Lol @ Korras bewbs.


----------



## soliloquy

Severance said:


> I don't really understand your point on the bending. Lightning bending was only demonstrated so far by Lightning Bolt Zolt, Mako, and Iroh. A head of a crime syndicate, a professional bender, and a General. Metal bending is taught only to the police and they have also been doing that since Aangs time as shown in the flashbacks of Yakon. Chi blocking is pretty much just hitting certain pressure points in the body and you'll also notice not everyone in amons army was a chi blocker hence the eletric gloves. As for blood bending the only people in the new story line so far are Kitara, Yakon, Amon, and Tarlokk. Kitara obviously learned hers a long time ago but take Yakon he probably spent years trying to perfect it as he wasn't the youngest of blokes. Now Amon and Tarlokk were in his bloodright therefore it's not to out of the question that he would infact pass the gene to them to do so not to mention the fact that he nurtured and matured these abilities in both his sons. Also the flying technique is not new at all pretty much all of the Royal Fire Nation family could do it. Infact I think the only royal family member that never did it in ATLAB was Iroh. Shit even Jon Jon did it in the series finale.
> 
> As for your comment on the masters thing. I think if you go back and notice in ATLAB at the beginning of the story pretty much everyone minus Iroh were not very proficient with the bending side of things. Progress to season 2 everyone is now pretty much learned the staples but the second season really wasn't centralized around any fighting til the latter half were everyone kinda steps it up. Season 3... god I love this season everyone seems to just finally come into there last stage of badassery. Kitara learns to blood bend, Sokka becomes a master swordsman, Zuko finally quits being such a whiney pussy, Toph learns metal bending, and Aang really shows that he is close to mastering all elements. I think Korra will have the same approach you can't show all the uber badass stuff first season cause if you did people would be bored. Just give it time and I'm sure we will see some shit and some stuff.
> 
> Also props for transcendent Man watched that a while ago after my buddy showed it to me.



well thats the thing i'm approaching at. where the folks in angs time left off in season 3, the folks in korras time picked up. 

kitara outlawed blood bending, meaning it wasn't JUST her that was able to bloodbend, there must have been several others. yakon was unusually powerful at it though

lightning bending was demonstrated by uncle iroh in season 2(i think?) as a very hard technique to achieve. as such, then you saw zukos sister doing it in season 2, and then zuko in season 3, along with his dad. no one else. yet in korras time, as mentioned above, electricity bending has become fairly common where people are electricity-bending generators and they are being used in tournaments as 'professional' benders. professionals are not masters. 

flying technique that fire benders did, i think uncle iroh showed that, then fire lord ozai. even ang wasn't able to do that. ang flew using water bending and/or air bending. yet general iroh can easily do it

metal bending became easy to do after toph did it too.

point being, what exactly were the previous avatars doing for centuries? just doing the basics? at the same time, the bending in angs time took a lot of concentration to do, and usually happened when they had a specific need to do em (like korras air bending when she needed to do it). yet it seems that either everyone in season 1 of korra is a master (which i highly doubt as if everyone is a master, it dilutes their powers) or they are going to expand on these techniques and learn new stuff. 

point being, that techniques took centuries, maybe even millions of years to learn, yet the time difference between ang and korra demonstrates that bending everyone can do master techniques with ease.


also, when aang was told that he was the new avatar, he ran away. even at first season, he was having a hard time bending water and earth and even fire. it came naturally to him, but still it was hard. however, it seems that korra learned all the basic bending stuff by the time she was 1 and a half years old: basically being born with it


----------



## MFB

I don't think she was quite THAT young when she learned to do her bending - in fact that's simply ridiculous to think a one and a half year old could bend not one but THREE elements before being able to say more than a handful of words or walk more than a couple of steps on their own? No fucking way. When she first showed up in episode one, I'd wager she was probably around 7 or 8, maybe a year older than that but she was still pretty small but you do a good chunk of developing between 3 to 8 so it's not too much of a stretch to think she might at least have the basics of each ability down as they're all psychological beliefs - what with Earth bending being you KNOWING you can move Earth, fire being triggered by anger etc...


----------



## soliloquy

MFB said:


> I don't think she was quite THAT young when she learned to do her bending - in fact that's simply ridiculous to think a one and a half year old could bend not one but THREE elements before being able to say more than a handful of words or walk more than a couple of steps on their own? No fucking way. When she first showed up in episode one, I'd wager she was probably around 7 or 8, maybe a year older than that but she was still pretty small but you do a good chunk of developing between 3 to 8 so it's not too much of a stretch to think she might at least have the basics of each ability down as they're all psychological beliefs - what with Earth bending being you KNOWING you can move Earth, fire being triggered by anger etc...



she was 4:
Korra - Avatar Wiki, the Avatar: The Last Airbender resource

still maintaining that by the time aang died, she became the immediate new avatar at the age of 4, so thus, being born again as an avatar, thus being born with the ability to bend at atleast level two.


----------



## Sicarius

soliloquy said:


> well thats the thing i'm approaching at. where the folks in angs time left off in season 3, the folks in korras time picked up.
> 
> kitara outlawed blood bending, meaning it wasn't JUST her that was able to bloodbend, there must have been several others. yakon was unusually powerful at it though
> 
> lightning bending was demonstrated by uncle iroh in season 2(i think?) as a very hard technique to achieve. as such, then you saw zukos sister doing it in season 2, and then zuko in season 3, along with his dad. no one else. yet in korras time, as mentioned above, electricity bending has become fairly common where people are electricity-bending generators and they are being used in tournaments as 'professional' benders. professionals are not masters.
> 
> flying technique that fire benders did, i think uncle iroh showed that, then fire lord ozai. even ang wasn't able to do that. ang flew using water bending and/or air bending. yet general iroh can easily do it
> 
> metal bending became easy to do after toph did it too.
> 
> point being, what exactly were the previous avatars doing for centuries? just doing the basics? at the same time, the bending in angs time took a lot of concentration to do, and usually happened when they had a specific need to do em (like korras air bending when she needed to do it). yet it seems that either everyone in season 1 of korra is a master (which i highly doubt as if everyone is a master, it dilutes their powers) or they are going to expand on these techniques and learn new stuff.
> 
> point being, that techniques took centuries, maybe even millions of years to learn, yet the time difference between ang and korra demonstrates that bending everyone can do master techniques with ease.
> 
> 
> also, when aang was told that he was the new avatar, he ran away. even at first season, he was having a hard time bending water and earth and even fire. it came naturally to him, but still it was hard. however, it seems that korra learned all the basic bending stuff by the time she was 1 and a half years old: basically being born with it



Or it's just a matter of being taught how to do it? All it takes it practice.

Any Water Bender can be taught how to Blood Bend, and healing, if given the time to learn.

Same with Fire benders and Lightning. It's part of fire bending, but to be able to do it, you need to be taught.

It's not that these people are masters, or using master techniques. It's just that as time passed, rare techniques become more prevalent due to need (lightning, and metal benders), or still just as rare (Blood bending because it does take a master to teach it, and the only one left is Kitara so far)


----------



## flint757

becoming the Avatar does not bestow the abilities on you otherwise Aang wouldn't have had to learn anything.


----------



## MFB

soliloquy said:


> she was 4:
> Korra - Avatar Wiki, the Avatar: The Last Airbender resource
> 
> still maintaining that by the time aang died, she became the immediate new avatar at the age of 4, so thus, being born again as an avatar, thus being born with the ability to bend at atleast level two.



My God, I understand being born as the Avatar and such gives you a natural ability to pick up the elements quicker than anyone else but FOUR? I'm losing more and more faith with the writers when I hear stuff like this combined with the last few episodes  That's WAY too young and breaks the suspension of disbelief when you hear things like that because we KNOW how four year olds act and they're not nearly patient enough to understand bending multiple elements unless they stumble upon it in which case then they're trying to capture lightning in a bottle again and hoping it works. Aang was 12 and he had only learned one element, and then it took him over the course of 2 years to learn the other 3 elements - now that's at 12 years old. Imagine trying to teach not only their natural element to a child, but then two FOREIGN elements to them as well and have them fully grasp it versus doing it in blind luck? Chances of it succeeding are astronomically small. Yet somehow they threw it in here and it's like "C'mon, just make her a little bit older! That's not plausible!"


----------



## MFB

Also, I recommend EVERYONE download this song as it's one of the greatest parodies I've ever heard

amon - korra parody.mp3


----------



## soliloquy

MFB said:


> My God, I understand being born as the Avatar and such gives you a natural ability to pick up the elements quicker than anyone else but FOUR? I'm losing more and more faith with the writers when I hear stuff like this combined with the last few episodes  That's WAY too young and breaks the suspension of disbelief when you hear things like that because we KNOW how four year olds act and they're not nearly patient enough to understand bending multiple elements unless they stumble upon it in which case then they're trying to capture lightning in a bottle again and hoping it works. Aang was 12 and he had only learned one element, and then it took him over the course of 2 years to learn the other 3 elements - now that's at 12 years old. Imagine trying to teach not only their natural element to a child, but then two FOREIGN elements to them as well and have them fully grasp it versus doing it in blind luck? Chances of it succeeding are astronomically small. Yet somehow they threw it in here and it's like "C'mon, just make her a little bit older! That's not plausible!"




yes and no.
aangs series in aangs time only took 1 year. less actually. it took 3 seasons, thus aang was always 12 through out the first series. he's the avatar, so thats why he can bend other elements. and at the same time, aang had an easier time bending water and fire (he just didn't like how destructive fire was, nor how you have to be angry in order to bend, its not in aangs nature to hurt anyone or be angry). earth is understandable as its his opposite. 

regardless, they explained that through aang being spiritual. 
they sort of explained that with korra as she only focuses on technique, thinking you have to be strong physically and mentally in order to be a good bender, but ignoring the spiritual side. its kind of poking fun at korra saying 'any monkey can bend if all he has to do is follow technique'. i suppose that was the point of the first season of korra. anyone can bend however they like, but in order to master any of the elements, you need to be spiritually interested in it too


----------



## -42-

soliloquy said:


> thats one thing i really miss about avatar series one. the music of Angs time was incredible. the music of korras time is not even memorable. the only time it makes me pay attention to the music is when they repeat the music from aangs time from time to time.


Dude what, the new soundtrack is incredible.

Still miffed about the Deus Ex Machina in the season finale, which is sad because they almost managed to ruin a nearly flawless season in the space of two minutes.


----------



## MFB

^ If memory serves correctly, even the episode is TITLED "Deus Ex Machina"


----------



## soliloquy

-42- said:


> Dude what, the new soundtrack is incredible.
> 
> Still miffed about the Deus Ex Machina in the season finale, which is sad because they almost managed to ruin a nearly flawless season in the space of two minutes.



not a single riff, or beat, or hook stays in my head from this series's music. 
nearly all of aangs stuff stays in my head


----------



## MFB

I don't think any of the music from either ATLA or LoK has stuck with me  It's good when I hear it, but stuff like this just stays in my head for days and even then it still gives goosebumps. Maybe the stuff for LoK just didn't have as much as I remember or any big overtones for fight scenes?



Edit: there is one hook in the main theme I really enjoy, but it's still very minor in the whole scheme of the song and is used on it's own a lot during the series probably because of it getting lost in the theme

Starts at :37 in the video, and along with that the only other real melody I enjoy comes in at 8:15 and it's for the god damn antagonist of the series 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k-THTEViOk


----------



## soliloquy

here are 7 songs from the korra series that span over 10 minutes:




and here is just one random track from the ATLAB:
they also play this in korra from time to time:


and another one


----------



## MFB

Tried to watch M. Night Douchebag's "The Last Airbender" movie and ho. ly. SHIT. Only got 13 minutes in before shutting it off.

It's so fucking bad 

Like, Aang's tattoos are barely even tattoos and EVERYONE IS THE WRONG FUCKING COLOR. Aang was white in the show yes, but Katara and Sokka are now white and not even close to Inuit like they're supposed to be. Zuko is fucking Indian much like Admiral Zhao is and Iroh is a white dude in makeup if I recall correctly. Aang gets IMMEDIATELY captured by Zuko about what, 5 minutes into the film AND CAN BEND EVERY ELEMENT without even trying. I know he's the avatar, but in name only as he's never attempted to do anything besides airbend. The "fighting" was just silly and the kid playing Aang looked way to fucking goofy while doing it for me to take seriously.

Don't even get me started on how bad the actors actually were as well


----------



## theo

yeah I really wasn't a fan either. They changed way too much.


----------



## soliloquy

MFB said:


> Tried to watch M. Night Douchebag's "The Last Airbender" movie and ho. ly. SHIT. Only got 13 minutes in before shutting it off.
> 
> It's so fucking bad
> 
> Like, Aang's tattoos are barely even tattoos and EVERYONE IS THE WRONG FUCKING COLOR. Aang was white in the show yes, but Katara and Sokka are now white and not even close to Inuit like they're supposed to be. Zuko is fucking Indian much like Admiral Zhao is and Iroh is a white dude in makeup if I recall correctly. Aang gets IMMEDIATELY captured by Zuko about what, 5 minutes into the film AND CAN BEND EVERY ELEMENT without even trying. I know he's the avatar, but in name only as he's never attempted to do anything besides airbend. The "fighting" was just silly and the kid playing Aang looked way to fucking goofy while doing it for me to take seriously.
> 
> Don't even get me started on how bad the actors actually were as well



what irritated me the most about the movie is the way the fire benders were bending fire. 

in order for them to bend fire, they needed a source of fire near them. thus, you often saw them carrying a candle or something.

and even then, there was no fluidity present in any of the benders. it looked more like the movie 'kung-pow' where you see the characters moving/dancing around for 30 minutes, and then a gush of wind/fire/water comes sweeping by. 

and the last scene (i dont care if i'm spoiling it for anyone...you shouldn't watch the movie) of the show shows aang turning into the avatar state and eradicating the fire nation from the northern water bendings shores. in the movie, he just raises a 50 foot water wall, and then puts it back down. the fire nation retreats out of fear and not because they were wiped out...


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I heard how it ended and it's just awful as well. I didn't make it far enough to realize that people needed a source of their element to bend with versus being able to create it from out of nowhere


----------



## Sicarius

>.>

I liked the live action movie


----------



## theo

SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## Sicarius

I just take it as someone else's interpretation of it. It wasn't too terrible, people just give MNS a bad rap.


----------



## MFB

No one gives him a bad rep, he EARNED that rep by trying to be artsy and smart but instead his twists fucking blow and the movies are a waste of time


----------



## Sicarius

C'mon, Unbreakable was a great movie, so was The Village, Signs?

His first movies were great, and people liked them, then he put out some shit ones, and that's what everyone judges him on, not his good stuff.


----------



## MFB

Signs was alright and the Village was good until the ending where he ruined everything and made you go "WHY THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCH THAT?!" It's to the point where you have to wonder what the fuck the premise of his movies is because endings like that ruin them and it's just like "I'm just not going to see them anymore"

Unbreakable's concept is good but I never got around to seeing it. Read the Wiki and I probably would've called it during the first half since I've believed in the idea of equivelant exchange for a while now and that's all it was: one guy was really strong because another was really weak instead of two average strength guys.


----------



## soliloquy

Sicarius said:


> >.>
> 
> I liked the live action movie



watch it when you're sober 

aside from you, the only other person that liked it said that the movie made him watch the series, so thats why he liked the movie. it was his 'gateway' to the awesomeness of avatar.

though, for whatever reason, he saw the movie 4 times before he saw the show


----------



## flint757

Yeah I have to agree signs was alright, village was meh and oh my god the happening was atrocious. The Last Air bender movie just didn't flow very well, the characters were underdeveloped ad the acting was sub par. It doesn't help that over time MNS has just gotten worse at writing actual dialogue. Sometimes I wonder if he's had a conversation with another human.


----------



## Sicarius

I didn't bring up The Happening on purpose, lol.

I don't drink, so I was sober the whole way. It's easier for me to enjoy movies if I just look at them as someone else's interpretation, it may not be spot on with the source material, but if I'm entertained, I'll watch it again.

You also shouldn't really expect great acting when the majority of the cast was from Bollywood. Hell Asif Madvi from The Daily Show was one of the main badguys lol.


----------



## soliloquy

Sicarius said:


> I didn't bring up The Happening on purpose, lol.
> 
> I don't drink, so I was sober the whole way. It's easier for me to enjoy movies if I just look at them as someone else's interpretation, it may not be spot on with the source material, but if I'm entertained, I'll watch it again.
> 
> You also shouldn't really expect great acting when the majority of the cast was from Bollywood. Hell Asif Madvi from The Daily Show was one of the main badguys lol.



actually, bollywood has some amazing actors. 
the cast in the movie were the lower end guys from bollywood. not even the up and coming, but kinda like the guys who have backup dancing roles in bollywood movies. 

exception being the guy from slumdog, who i still consider a small guy considering that that was his second role...and he's still shit.


----------



## Sicarius

>admits they're low-end bollywood actors
>still expects great acting.

C'mon, man.


----------



## MFB

Sicarius said:


> >admits they're low-end bollywood actors
> >still expects great acting.
> 
> C'mon, man.



That just means they shouldn't one of two things:

Either A. they shouldn't have been cast as lead actors or B. Lower expectations for a movie which is just wrong to ask since no person should go in to a movie adaptation saying "OH this'll suck but I'll still see it"


----------



## soliloquy

Sicarius said:


> >admits they're low-end bollywood actors
> >still expects great acting.
> 
> C'mon, man.



thats kind of like asking Borat to take up leonardo dicaprios roles. 


its rare for horrible actors to make a good movie. however, if the movie is based on something great, then the least i was expecting was mediocre, yet the movie wasn't even that. 

its almost as if the big stars were interested in this movie, yet as soon as they saw MNS's name on it, they ran away. so what they were left with were people wanting any/every role they can get.


----------



## MFB

Found this today, and only reinforces my Meelo love


----------



## flint757

soliloquy said:


> thats kind of like asking Borat to take up leonardo dicaprios roles.
> 
> 
> its rare for horrible actors to make a good movie. however, if the movie is based on something great, then the least i was expecting was mediocre, yet the movie wasn't even that.
> 
> its almost as if the big stars were interested in this movie, yet as soon as they saw MNS's name on it, they ran away. so what they were left with were people wanting any/every role they can get.



Hell remove the actors and just read the script. It isn't well written and his timing/character development is atrocious which is really pathetic given the source material gives so much.

I'd have preferred an inspired by movie rather than an attempt to compress an entire season into a movie which I knew was going to end badly. He could have even found a way to just use half a season. I was definitely most upset with the character development which was impossible to fit in with how much occurred.

You can't say it is someones interpretation when they "tried" to stick with the source material. As an example Let Me In was a decent remake of Let The Right Ones In and this was butchered, hell I thought Bays butchered copy of Nightmare on Elm St. was better.


----------



## grunge782

MFB said:


> Found this today, and only reinforces my Meelo love



LOL that is amazing. 

Oh and the Live action movie almost made the Dragon ball movie look good... almost.


----------



## Fiction

I've tried, and this series just hasn't sucked me in 

I really want too like it, but I just can not.

Sorry Guys, I hath failed you.


----------



## MFB

It starts out great but ends terribly, but unfortunately when you realize the writers were just two white dudes and no female staff or people of other ethnicity - you realize why it has flaws and is rather one dimensional


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> You also shouldn't really expect great acting when the majority of the cast was from Bollywood. Hell Asif Madvi from The Daily Show was one of the main badguys lol.



I don't know what you've seen, but Bollywood has some fantastic acting talent. At least they decided against getting Jesse McCartney to play Zuko.

I wasn't a fan of the movie, at all. In fact I actually preferred the other Avatar to it, and I have a certain almost hipstery scorn for that film. The movie just didn't seem focused, continuity was crap, and it just seemed poorly written. I'm not pinning all the blame on Shyamalan, but he definitely didn't help it.


----------



## Fiction

Okay finally finished it, started to grab me in the last 2-3 eps.

Last episode started off great, but what the fuck was that?

gah.


----------



## MFB

It was them fucking up and showing how evident it was that it was supposed to be one season and only written by 2 people


----------



## brutalwizard

Nickelodeon orders second season of 'The Legend of Korra' -- EXCLUSIVE | Inside TV | EW.com

Looks like we are in for at least 3 more seasons!!


----------



## flint757

That makes the shorter length seem better it least.


----------



## Mprinsje

yea, what the f will be in the next season, something totally unrelated to book 1?


----------



## MFB

Bud Bundy is fucking Mako.

BUD. BUNDY. is. MAKO?!



Seeing the entire cast together is really a "WTF? That's them" moment


----------



## Severance

Legend of Korra Video | Watch Legend of Korra Online | Full Episodes and Clips | Nick Videos

There is a panel video from comicon up with a story board of a new episode.


----------



## devolutionary

Mprinsje said:


> yea, what the f will be in the next season, something totally unrelated to book 1?



Unlikely. Probably something related to anti-bending sentiment and the like, maybe the street gangs filling the power vacuum. I'm actually hoping for a finale where Kora finds a way to give the entire world bending.


----------



## theo

It's listed on wikipedia as being energy. So I'm expecting we will see further exploration into the spirit realm, chakras etc


----------



## MFB

Yeah, it's all about Spirit World and they revealed everyones new outfits

I'll watch the premiere and that'll probably be it unless they've brought in new writers because it was unacceptable by the end


----------



## theo

Where can I find the article with the new outfits?


----------



## Severance

Oh No They Didn't! - Comic-Con 2012: 'Legend of Korra' Panel Reveals Book 2: Spirit Details

Took me like 2 seconds of googling. New threads cause there moving to the southern water tribe looks like. Also artwork for several new characters.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Finally got around to watching this (after a long binge of rewatching the original series, haha), and I thought it was pretty good. I even thought the last episode was great up until the last five minutes (you all know what I'm talking about), but apart from that way-the-fuck-too-hasty resolution of a HUGE plot element, I'm not too terribly bothered. It could've stood for at least another episode to draw that particular segment out, but it could've been worse.

Deffo looking forward to the neck season.


----------



## Severance

This totally made me think there was news on the next season cause of the bump.


----------



## soliloquy

still no word on season 2. this is weird, as normally when season ends, they usually announce when the next season will be aired, even if its a whole year away...


but on an unrelated note, would love to hear similar music from the series:


----------



## The Reverend

Just now watched the final two episodes. In the context of a three season series, I'm not concerned about the few minor unanswered questions


Spoiler



and the appearance of Aang


. In fact, I mostly just viewed the first season as a long introduction to this new world, setting up the characters and themes to be developed more fully into the second and third seasons. 

I'm excited to see what happens with the fully-powered Avatar. I would rather not watch a season of angsty, depowered self-pity and journeys of self-discovery as opposed to watching a story with a bit more subtle and yet more powerfully resounding themes.

EDIT: Sorry for the huge bump, dudebros.


----------



## soliloquy

The Reverend said:


> Just now watched the final two episodes. In the context of a three season series, I'm not concerned about the few minor unanswered questions
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and the appearance of Aang
> 
> 
> . In fact, I mostly just viewed the first season as a long introduction to this new world, setting up the characters and themes to be developed more fully into the second and third seasons.
> 
> I'm excited to see what happens with the fully-powered Avatar. I would rather not watch a season of angsty, depowered self-pity and journeys of self-discovery as opposed to watching a story with a bit more subtle and yet more powerfully resounding themes.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the huge bump, dudebros.



its 5 seasons now. half way through season one, nickelodeon forced avatar to sign up for another 2 seasons.

however, if you compare it to the original series, even with 5 seasons, the amount of episodes actually totals up to about 1 and a half as each season only has about 13ish episodes. the original had about 20-22 episodes...


----------



## theo

Sorry for the necro-bump. But has anyone heard info about the next season?


----------



## MFB

No, but as an FYI for you guys, a good start for new information would be the Legend of Korra tumblr, along with one of the show's creators (Bryan Konietzo) Tumblr.


----------



## theo

To be perfectly honest. I have no idea what Tumblr even is :/ I'll look into this. Thanks!


----------



## MFB

theo said:


> To be perfectly honest. I have no idea what Tumblr even is :/ I'll look into this. Thanks!



It's a blog site that's primarily used for pictures. It'll ruin most of the photos on the internet for you because you'll see them before everyone spams them on Facebook three months later.


----------



## Miek

It is also full of terrible terrible people and terrible things.


----------



## MFB

Miek said:


> It is also full of terrible terrible people who don't realize their errors in judgment as they're probably still young and naive



More accurate.

It IS full of people who try to be White Knights and social justice douchebaggers so expect a good amount of what you say to be taken of context and be told to "check your privilege"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I've been using this show as a teaching tool for my English students. I think they're hooked.


----------



## kamello

wow, was looking for threads regarding The Last Airbender to see how was the love for the show in this forum, and apareantly, it gets lots, lots of love  

now im currently watching The Last Airbender and Im finishing book 2, I was skeptical about a new series 'cause IMO TLAB had a pretty solid ending (if I remember correctly, the only plot hole was Zuko's Mother) but now you guys left me all anxious to see how the series continues


----------



## soliloquy

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've been using this show as a teaching tool for my English students. I think they're hooked.



i would love to be in your class!!!

but how does that work? you show them an episode and make the kids critique it? i'm just curious

i told my sister, who teaches grade 1, about the show and how you can use that to a)distract the kids b) keep them occupied c) teach them a thing or two d) inspire them via that show.


----------



## MFB

kamello said:


> wow, was looking for threads regarding The Last Airbender to see how was the love for the show in this forum, and apareantly, it gets lots, lots of love
> 
> now im currently watching The Last Airbender and Im finishing book 2, I was skeptical about a new series 'cause IMO TLAB had a pretty solid ending (if I remember correctly, the only plot hole was Zuko's Mother) but now you guys left me all anxious to see how the series continues



I went from loving it to not caring about it at all and found the writing to be a complete 180 from TLAB if you look at it from a non-fan standpoint.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

soliloquy said:


> i would love to be in your class!!!
> 
> but how does that work? you show them an episode and make the kids critique it? i'm just curious
> 
> i told my sister, who teaches grade 1, about the show and how you can use that to a)distract the kids b) keep them occupied c) teach them a thing or two d) inspire them via that show.


 
I create a powerpoint presentation for each episode to teach them new vocabulary and grammar concepts. After presenting it and drilling the vocab/grammar for a bit, I play the episode for them. That way they'll get to hear the new language points in a real-time context, _and_ they'll have a better understanding of what's going on in the episode, since I don't play it with Korean subtitles for them.


----------



## kamello

Hey Tim, I remembered something, I made my biggest step up in English during 2 points in my life, the first one around 8 years ago (Im 18), I was living in Deerfield, Florida for a few months and watched the series everyday without subs (Ofc, speaking with the people there helped a lot too) it really improved my listening ability 

the second one, after joining this forum


----------



## Severance

So from what I hear new season starts sometime next month.


----------



## theo

Bout time!


----------



## Somnium

This is on my list of things to watch on Netflix, but I've been too busy reliving my childhood/teens through Courage the Cowardly Dog and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends. I'm still irate that they put damn near everything but The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack up on Netflix.


----------



## texshred777

Somnium said:


> This is on my list of things to watch on Netflix, but I've been too busy reliving my childhood/teens through Courage the Cowardly Dog and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends. I'm still irate that they put damn near everything but The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack up on Netflix.


 
Is it on Netflix? I haven't seen it pop up yet. If so, I'm not getting any sleep tonight..


----------



## Severance

So nicktoons just posted a status on there fb reading "Calling all AIRBENDERS!! In honor of AVATAR WEEK, we'll be posting about the show all week long, leading up to a big Avatar surprise this weekend!

CAPTION THIS: What's Aang saying to Appa?"

Could this possibly finally be an actual release date for book 2. After all the times I've been hoaxed into shit about this show before I really hope so. Also a leading blog for the show says their "source" that works with Viacom says production has come to a close. I know they have been for sure slated for more season but this shows starting to necrophagist it up.


----------



## brutalwizard

Dammit i need my summer shows to start already.


----------



## Severance

....ing bastards... that's all I got to say.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man. I an't wait for new episodes. Such a great IP.


----------



## Severance

The Legend of Korra - First Book 2 Footage - IGN Video

And then there was footage.


----------



## The Reverend

Whoa, when did this happen? I've been out of the loop on Avatar, I guess.


----------



## Severance

The Reverend said:


> Whoa, when did this happen? I've been out of the loop on Avatar, I guess.



Worry not sir I have been watching this show like a hawk for details. I'll post more the more I find out to not be a sham.

Also there seems to be a LOK game in the works also.


----------



## Dommak89

Man I never thought I could never be hooked to an animated show anymore since I am too old, but this and the Avatar were great shows. Hope LoK will continue soon. Are there any release dates yet for the new book?


----------



## brutalwizard




----------



## The Reverend

VERY EXCITE


----------



## theo

Holy shit..


----------



## flint757

Looks like it may be better than last season.


----------



## texshred777

Ok, picked up the DVD of Korra yesterday. Already watched the whole season.



Spoiler



Won't lie, there were several moments where I just knew she was going to go all power level 9000 and enter the Avatar state. The first battle with the mechs, her battle with Tarlock, when Aman was blood bending her shit... That was probably the thing that I looked forward to the most action wise. Having skipped the first two episodes because I watched them last year when they were free on iTunes-I forgot that the theme of this first season was her finding her spiritual side.

I loved seeing the adult versions of Aang, Sokka, and Toph in the flashbacks. Really all the references-especially Sparky Sparky Boom Man- were appreciated very much.

I love the more mature themes and social commentary of this series. The art style was also great. 

My only gripe was the final confrontation with Aman. Obviously it's not going to be as balls to the wall epic as Aang vs Fire Lord..but nonetheless I felt that could have been better. Minor gripe, I appreciate what they did.



And now I see there will be three more seasons..not two. So much yes. I can not wait for season 2 to get here. 

In either case, bravo.


----------



## soliloquy

this may sound crazy....but i just picked up the DVD last week and was rewatching the entire first season. 

something struck me as odd about amon, and that is:



Spoiler



they explained the entire back story behind amon. his past, his power etc. they only thing they didn't explain is how did he pickup the power to take people's powers away? a loop hole perhaps? or more to come?

second, amon was (IS!!!) ridiculously powerful. reason why i say 'is' is because he was able to predict what people will do around him because of his blood bending power...i wont be surprised if he figured out that tarlock was going to blow up the boat and blocked it. yes, we saw the boat blow up. but if did figure it out, he might have jumped out in time, or something. that might also give a second meaning to amon's tears in the end.

if thats the case, i actually liked amon as a bad guy. so if he did survive, i'd like to see him again, even if its a lesser role.





from what i'm hearing, the second season will have two full episodes dedicated to the VERY first avatar, apparently named 'juan' (get it, number one avatar named juan...no? oka...)


----------



## theo

This wait is frustrating! I just want more avatar! haha


----------



## Severance

Legend of Korra: "Republic City Hustle: Part 1" Episode Clip | Nick Videos

There is a new little mini series backstory thing there putting up online right now.


----------



## theo

This video is unavailable from your location... My most hated sentence right now.


----------



## Severance

Release date confirmed for September 13.


----------



## theo

woohoo!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i cant wait for season 2, i marathoned the original Avatar in about 3 days and ill finish watching season 1 of LoK again today just so i can be caught up with the show before season 2.


----------



## kamello

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i cant wait for season 2, i marathoned the original Avatar in about 3 days and ill finish watching season 1 of LoK again today just so i can be caught up with the show before season 2.



3 days?! holy shit, it took my about 1 month to do that


----------



## Sicarius

Gentlemen, Avatar's on my TV.

IT'S 24/7 BOOBIE TIME.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the new episode was awesome, cant wait for more


----------



## soliloquy

just like season 1's opening, season two's first 2 episodes were awesome and they get the ball rolling right off the bat! 

loving it thus far!


----------



## lawizeg

This show is in my blood. Such a huge fan lol...excited there's others on here! 

For one, I thought the newest ep was kind of....choppy? Like they rushed that whole thing. It made sense but i feel like previously there was more time to digest the storyline. Like, her anger and such makes much more sense NOW than when i was actually watching. And the spirits are...odd. Really cool nonetheless, so glad its back!


----------



## brutalwizard

Yeah it felt rushed. But i am pumped its back on. Cant wait to see this unfold.


----------



## theo

Cannot wait to watch this


----------



## Severance

I will protect you my harmless turtledove.


----------



## soliloquy

"want me as a boyfriend, or as a pet...?"

"YES! now win me a prize!"


----------



## MFB

Watched the first episode and I'm more surprised at the fact that Aubrey Plaza was in it more than anything; but her character fits her role of April so... I'm also glad they wrote Mako as a human being this time around but he started out fine last time too, so we'll see how this one ends vs. begins.


----------



## soliloquy

episode 3 was awesome
i think thats what i'm enjoying more about korra vs aang's show was that aang had a LOT of time to develop a few things. the intensity built over time.

korra's on the other hand, the intensity is there for the beginning.


----------



## soliloquy

the 4th episode keeps getting better and better. 
unlike the first season, where the story line was developing fairly slowly (they needed the sport bending tournament to keep things running along with aaman), this time around, they only have one story to focus on, and its developing fairly quickly and its intense!


----------



## The Reverend

I've been away from SSO for too long. I had no idea this season had already started.


----------



## texshred777

I haven't caught any of this season yet. Hopefully they'll play it all again after the season is over. I'd hate to wait another year to catch it.

Of course I blew through season one in a day. Oh well.


----------



## lawizeg

Crazy last episode, hilarious few seconds 

The development is better or on par with last season i think, really enjoying the storyline. I was SO happy when they said "Chief Tonrak". I love him, he deserves it...being cheated out of the throne and all. What is with this show and banished princes?


----------



## Mprinsje

Eska is brilliant


----------



## soliloquy

oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!
episode 5 was brilliant!!!


----------



## lawizeg

Sobbing


----------



## theo

I've got some catching up to do. Still haven't seen episode 4! best get on it tonight.


----------



## soliloquy

not sure where the new turn of events is headed...

remember the first episode where iikie (daughter of tenzin) came across a statue of a past avatar that was on flames, and she said 'who is this?'...they never mentioned him after that . i'm assuming he is 'wan', the first avatar, but still, would like to have more info on that.

the 3rd and 4th episode they had a civil war, great! and now its gone cold....

korra having amnesia? i like it! its what i wanted right after the first season ended (that korra loses all her bending, and this season is all about her getting in touch with the spirit world)...but now i'm kinda confused as to what will happen...

hopefully they dont muck this up...


----------



## lawizeg

I think they'll bring it back together in the end. The war isn't 'cold', remember that Varrick stole all of Asami's mecha tanks(i presume) and Unalaq thinks Korra is dead. There'll totally be progress, they're just setting up.


----------



## brutalwizard

Yeah but varrick only stole them to become the main shareholder of the company, and is only helping the war to get money. 

He will probaly sell them to the highest bidder, north or south pole.


----------



## Severance

Guys spoiler tags come on.


----------



## bouVIP

Man I feel bad for Asami


----------



## lawizeg

brutalwizard said:


> Yeah but varrick only stole them to become the main shareholder of the company, and is only helping the war to get money.
> 
> He will probaly sell them to the highest bidder, north or south pole.



Meh. Developments either way


----------



## MFB

I'll probably stop watching since I was only half-interested in this season to begin with, but now it's just kind of like "Eh." Started off OK, and had potential to be big but there's so many different things going on with people having their own stories (like Mako being a cop, Bolin doing his thing, Asami running Future Industries, etc...); it just makes it weird to follow and things seemed to drop off really quickly with the Northern and Southern tribes.


----------



## lawizeg

I kind of see it as a mid-point kind of thing, the story is going to seem to lull somewhere...then there'll be a climax of some huge thing happening. 

Then again I'm just a fangirl so I _can't_ stop watching.


----------



## -42-

The last two episodes ruled.


----------



## soliloquy

episode 7 was interesting

the new art style is very different, yet again. 
i like the direction its headed to


----------



## HellGamer666

I really enjoyed Last Airbender and the first book of Korra but man, I feel like the show's really lost its mojo. The primary characters (Mako, Bolin, Tenzin, etc) are getting recycled and it doesn't seem like there's going to be a whole lot of development on their behalf. I think what this show lacks in comparison to Last Airbender is the presence of a major goal. I mean, having a show that's direct with no filler (like the first season of Korra) is fine, but the story's getting a little contrived and frankly, not THAT interesting. Probably going to pass on watching beyond what I already have, which is lame.


----------



## soliloquy

HellGamer666 said:


> I really enjoyed Last Airbender and the first book of Korra but man, I feel like the show's really lost its mojo. The primary characters (Mako, Bolin, Tenzin, etc) are getting recycled and it doesn't seem like there's going to be a whole lot of development on their behalf. I think what this show lacks in comparison to Last Airbender is the presence of a major goal. I mean, having a show that's direct with no filler (like the first season of Korra) is fine, but the story's getting a little contrived and frankly, not THAT interesting. Probably going to pass on watching beyond what I already have, which is lame.



i kinda agree with you with the 'end destination' hasn't been developed yet. in the first series, aang new about the sozin comet and his destiny the first few episodes, and that was the 'end destination' of the series. they haven't developed that yet. but i think that works out for the better

they get to explore different avenues and make the small picture into a giant fiasco. the first season has 2 stories, pro bending, and amman. the second season has the spirit world and the war (between humans and spirit, and between north and south). i'm assuming the reason why wan was brought into this is to bring the symbolism back into avatar, that is to bring 'peace and balance' back to the world. that was the point of the first series with aang. however, it got lost as aang's story got too obsessed with the 100 year war. aang's time ended prematurely as we didn't see what else he did after he ended the war. maybe be brought more balance to the rest of the world, but we wont know. 

the point of the avatar is to bring peace and balance between several different groups. people/spirits/etc.


----------



## Sicarius

I think it's pretty clear what the end destination is.

Find balance between the spirit and physical worlds, and find a way to bring peace to the water tribes. All while our Korra grows into being a powerful avatar. 

It wasn't so fast paced during the beginning of The Last Air Bender, either. They're trying to show that there's more at stake than just the water tribes and the spirit world. He closest friends are getting embroiled in some serious shit, they're going to need her help, just like she's going to need theirs. 

It was really cool what they did in the last couple of episodes. Really interesting history.


----------



## The Reverend

One of the things I love about a series-long 'Big Bad,' to paraphrase Joss Whedon, is that it makes the little side episodes featuring the misadventures of characters so much sweeter. I can think of quite a few examples from Aang's journey where either he or other characters get into little adventures that don't advance the main storyline, but do provide some great characterization. 

I haven't seen this latest season, so I'm not fully qualified to comment on it, but once I get off my ass and start checking it out, I'll give a much less vague opinion about it.


----------



## coffeeflush

The only episodes I felt great this season were the ones about the origin of the avatar.


----------



## soliloquy

i find the pacing of the show has slowed down significantly...just me? it started with a loud boom episode one, but episode 10 and its so slow now...there are 4 more episodes over the next two weeks for them to pick up the pace a bit


----------



## Severance

soliloquy said:


> i find the pacing of the show has slowed down significantly...just me? it started with a loud boom episode one, but episode 10 and its so slow now...there are 4 more episodes over the next two weeks for them to pick up the pace a bit



It's because this season will have 16 instead of 12 episodes.


----------



## brutalwizard

So all the last 4 episodes are on the nickelodeon site watching now.

"heavy breathing"

http://www.nick.com/videos/playlist/play/legend-of-korra-123-124-playlist.html first 2

Last 2

http://at.nick.com/1aJgcqX


----------



## Mprinsje

i love the last 4 episodes (and this whole season tbh).


----------



## soliloquy

mother trucker! of course nickelodeon's website doesn't work in canada...


----------



## soliloquy

i think the entire korra series doesn't believe in strong endings. the fight between korra and aamon, or unalok and korra was so anti climactic. fight between aang and fire lord Ozai was long winded and 'epic'. here, the journey to the end is epic, and the last fight just ends even before it starts. 

maybe thats me?



Spoiler



did korra destroy the dark spirit when she destroyed unalok? she disintegrated 'them'...so, what does that make of the dark spirit?


----------



## Sofos

soliloquy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> did korra destroy the dark spirit when she destroyed unalok? she disintegrated 'them'...so, what does that make of the dark spirit?



I totally just binged the whole series in a day, but here is what I think


Spoiler



I think that he is 'gone' now, but as Raava stated, Vaatu will never be truly gone, because one cannot exist without the other, for they are balance. That is why their area of the spirit world was shaped like Yin and Yang. Both sides of the same coin and blah blah blah. 

Vaatu will be back some how. 

I'm more curious about 3 things:

1.) How will Korra get her memories of the past Avatar's back? You know she's going to, because a big part of the whole Avatar thing is being able to communicate with them.

2.) Will we see Eska again? I hope so. I know she and her brother are generally hated, but I thought she had the potential to be a really good development story, as well as fantastic comic relief. I believe Bolin truly cares about her, as shown in the last episode. The team is going to go to the North some time. Touching reunion is imminent. By touching, I mean "Hello, Feeble Turtle Duck. It is good to see you." with a very stoic face.

3.) What of Varrick and Zhu-Li? They are some of my favorite characters. I can't wait to see what happens when they next do 'that thing'.


----------



## Sicarius

Book 3 trailer released:


----------



## MFB

Old. man. ZUKO.


----------



## KultureDekay

wow, are we seeing non-bald-headed airbenders there?
EDIT: Beware! episode 3-6 has actually been leaked online, supposedly in spanish!


----------



## theo

I still haven't finished book two! better get on it


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Looks awesome!


----------



## brutalwizard

The first 3 episodes are leading up to be the best season yet.



Spoiler



fire kings zuko's dragon is too (for lack of a better word) EPIC


----------



## soliloquy

when is book 2 being released on dvd!? some sources say its august 7th. others say july 1st. online isn't being too helpful. stores are being equally annoying as they have no idea.

and i haven't started season 3 yet. soon. soon!


----------



## soliloquy

the first 3 episodes started off pretty promising. though, if they are any indication, comparing to the first two seasons, they always start awesome then kill it towards the end.


----------



## MFB

It started already? Shit, I thought it was going to air this weekend but couldn't remember. I'll have to find them online. 

I'm trying to remain confident in them but like so many have said, Korra always starts really strong and seems to dive off the deep end.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ i'm not sure if it actually started or not. i do know that several random episodes were leaked way before they were supposed to air. that forced nickelodeon's to air them earlier than anticipated.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Is it the same animation company that did season 2? There was an annoying drop in animation quality between seasons 1 and 2. I based a winter English camp around watching season 1 last year and was planning on doing the same with season 2 this summer so the kids can see what happens, but I'm almost afraid they won't like it because the animation is so damned wonky .


----------



## Sicarius

soliloquy said:


> when is book 2 being released on dvd!? some sources say its august 7th. others say july 1st. online isn't being too helpful. stores are being equally annoying as they have no idea.
> 
> and i haven't started season 3 yet. soon. soon!



I think it was out on DVD at my local Best Buy.

Animation looks good to me.


----------



## texshred777

That's disappointing to hear about season 2, Tim. I loved the animation in the first season. 

I also did not realize it had already released on dvd, will be getting that in the morning after I get off work.


----------



## MFB

Started watching book 3 today, episode one is promising and I like the villain being older than a typical young, hot-headed person who thinks they know everything. Here's to hoping for more Bumi in the upcoming episodes.

EDIT : Got to Old Man Zuko. I love his position in the world, it suits him perfectly.


----------



## soliloquy

season 3 so far seems to be kicking all sorts of ass. i'm really enjoying the new group of enemies and it seems once again, the stakes are high, like with aman from season 1.


----------



## texshred777

Meelo the Lemur trainer. All sorts of awesome. 

"I've created a monster..." LOL. Love it.

My son and I blasted through Book 2 last night and today. Will be watching some more of that over the next few days. 

I appreciate that the story is more concise, with less filler episodes. That said, I do miss 20+ episode seasons like Airbender. Some of those filler episodes were pure gold. The one where it's a series of short stories following around various characters (Sokka doing haiku, Zuko's date, Iroh's memorial scene) comes to mind.

Watching Book 3 online now, catching up before friday.


----------



## soliloquy

texshred777 said:


> Meelo the Lemur trainer. All sorts of awesome.
> 
> "I've created a monster..." LOL. Love it.
> 
> My son and I blasted through Book 2 last night and today. Will be watching some more of that over the next few days.
> 
> I appreciate that the story is more concise, with less filler episodes. That said, I do miss 20+ episode seasons like Airbender. Some of those filler episodes were pure gold. The one where it's a series of short stories following around various characters (Sokka doing haiku, Zuko's date, Iroh's memorial scene) comes to mind.
> 
> Watching Book 3 online now, catching up before friday.




that episode you refer about that was following appa, momo, zukos date, iroh etc was dedicated to the life and times of the voice of general iroh. they replaced him with someone who sounds VERY similar to him.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

"Tales of Ba Sing Se." One of the best episodes of either series.


----------



## texshred777

"Tales of Ba sing Se", that's it. It's one of my favorite episodes by far. 

All caught up with the current season, and loving it. Definitely more of a first series type feel. 
Zaheer, Sparky Boom Gal and co are awesome.


----------



## Sicarius

'Legend of Korra' is not canceled, will finish airing online | Inside TV | EW.com

just an FYI for those that follow the show.


----------



## texshred777

Yeah, I just read that article a couple hours ago after only seeing one episode on the DVR. After that I checked the series manager and saw nothing upcoming. Being a little upset at the thought of the show being cancelled I looked online for answers. 

All in all, Nick hasn't handled this season very well. I get that six episodes being leaked is a big deal...but that doesn't justify neglecting the show promotion wise. It's my second favorite show and didn't even know the season had started. My son watches a ton of Nickelodeon and neither of us saw anything about the season starting. Add that to blasting through the first half of the season and this fubar...

So long as the show is finished and not cancelled I'm happy. Nick doesn't seem to care about the show anyway, they never replay any episodes once aired. Wouldn't want to deny the kids quality programming like Spongebob. 20 hours a day of that shit isn't enough after all...


----------



## soliloquy

8 episodes in and season 3 still hasn't dropped the ball yet! so far i'm loving it!


----------



## texshred777

Absolutely. This is the best Korra season so far imo. 

I like Zaheer so much I'm hoping he's the main final showdown of the series next season. I want to know more about this guy, and hope to see him around for more than five more episodes.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Don't know if any of you guys are gamers in here, but there's gonna be a small Korra game coming out this year made by Platinum Games (Metal Gear Rising, Bayonetta, etc.). Doesn't look too bad for what's gonna be a $15 downloadable title.


----------



## texshred777

Will be getting that.


----------



## soliloquy

texshred777 said:


> Absolutely. This is the best Korra season so far imo.
> 
> I like Zaheer so much I'm hoping he's the main final showdown of the series next season. I want to know more about this guy, and hope to see him around for more than five more episodes.



the only thing i'm not liking right now is that they haven't explained much about the white lotus going rouge and trying to kill korra (zaheers team). its fairly similar to the first and second korra series where they explain everything the 3rd and 2nd last episode, and then have a let down in the final episode. i'm just hoping they dont do that with this.


----------



## MFB

I didn't realize Henry Rollins was Zaheer. No wonder he's so badass.

Edit: Where did you get the idea that the White Lotus were rogue? They were keeping Zaheer and his team locked up, and they're now led by Zuko, so unless I missed something somewhere, I haven't seen a single thing saying they were out to stop Korra


----------



## WickedSymphony

Far as I understand it, you're right, MFB. Though the criticism is still somewhat valid - 8 episodes in and I have no clue what Zaheer's purpose is other than capture the avatar.


----------



## canuck brian

soliloquy said:


> the only thing i'm not liking right now is that they haven't explained much about the white lotus going rouge and trying to kill korra (zaheers team). its fairly similar to the first and second korra series where they explain everything the 3rd and 2nd last episode, and then have a let down in the final episode. i'm just hoping they dont do that with this.



They're referred to as the Red Lotus by the creators...which also tells us nothing.

There's a lot of ideas floating around that Zaheer is a former air acolyte. He didn't learn the Air Nomad traditions and history in jail for the last 13 years with nothing to read.


----------



## theo

One thing I'd like to point out.

Zaheers team haven't actually done anything explicitly evil so far. They knocked Korra out when they could have poisoned her. They're not just out to kill her, they have some sort of plan.


----------



## soliloquy

canuck brian said:


> They're referred to as the Red Lotus by the creators...which also tells us nothing.
> 
> There's a lot of ideas floating around that Zaheer is a former air acolyte. He didn't learn the Air Nomad traditions and history in jail for the last 13 years with nothing to read.





MFB said:


> I didn't realize Henry Rollins was Zaheer. No wonder he's so badass.
> 
> Edit: Where did you get the idea that the White Lotus were rogue? They were keeping Zaheer and his team locked up, and they're now led by Zuko, so unless I missed something somewhere, I haven't seen a single thing saying they were out to stop Korra




i mixed up 'red lotus' with 'white lotus'. you are correct sir


----------



## canuck brian

Did anyone else catch the last episode?

Not even going to put spoiler tags...but goddamn that was grim.


----------



## MFB

Just got caught up on today, god damn Zaheer is ruthless


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

was so brutal
Zaheer is metal as fvck


----------



## brutalwizard

did anyone else see that henry rollins is the voice of zaheer?


----------



## MFB

brutalwizard said:


> did anyone else see that henry rollins is the voice of zaheer?







MFB said:


> I didn't realize Henry Rollins was Zaheer. No wonder he's so badass.


----------



## soliloquy

zaheer and amon are 2 reasons why i like korra better than aang's avatar series.

sokka and character development is why i like aang's avatar series over korra's


----------



## Sicarius

I like stuff about martial arts

that's why I like both of them.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

I´ve watched a lot of cartoons and animes in my life, none could captivate me as much as legend of korra does. It fulfills almost everything I wanted to see in such a cartoon. Every anime I watched I always find things that keep me from enjoying it, but with this its the other way around, the more I watch it the more I like it. 
And I personally think legend of korra is a lot better then the original series if you take out the nostalgia factor. I really like how the series matured in every aspect. Right now I hope that the zaheer group doesnt get killed off too early and hopefully will continue on to season 4.


----------



## flint757

I don't think it is old enough to qualify as nostalgia just yet. It was a phenomenal series either way though. I haven't gotten around to actually watching a whole lot of Korra considering how little Nick has cared about it from the get go. Makes it hard to catch a lot of the episodes. Are all the episodes online somewhere or just this last season?


----------



## MFB

Yeah, they're definitely online. The result I use is just the first link from "Korra book 3 online"


----------



## brutalwizard

MFB said:


> Yeah, they're definitely online. The result I use is just the first link from "Korra book 3 online"




Yeah Korra doesn't air on nickelodeon anymore (maybe reruns?) All new episodes premiere on their website exclusivly.


----------



## soliloquy

okay...so...just finished season/book 3...

from the first episode to the last, this book delivered! i was expecting it to be a let down, or for them to drop the ball like they have time and again over the last 2 books, but this one didn't. every episode was phenomenal! all characters used were great! 

the only thing that kinda weirded me out was that there is no particular cliff hanger. sure, the series WAS renewed for 5 books in total. but since nickelodeon and korra went their separate ways, i'm not sure if there will be a book 4. 

but if it ends in book 3, i will be more or less happy.

though for what its worth, unlike aang's series, where we knew the end destination was to stop the fire lord and the comet and all...korra seems to lack that. 'to restore balance' in my eyes seems a little too vague....although, on the other hand, the intro for aang and korra does state that 'only the avatar can master all 4 elements and restore balance to earth'


only disappointment 


Spoiler



no blood bending. there is something about blood bending that seems so evil, invasive, horrific, yet beautiful. it creeps me out, but every time its introduced my interest level sky rockets


----------



## brutalwizard

Waiting till tonight to watch the finale. There is going to be a book 4.




> Creator Bryan Konietzko said as much with a Tumblr post, as did Michael Dante DiMartinto, who added via Facebook: &#8220;There is most definitely a Book 4. All the pre-production is done and Studio Mir is hard at work on the animation.




Legend of Korra Is Moving Online, But &#8216;There Is Definitely a Book 4&#8242; | TVLine


----------



## brutalwizard

Legend of Korra: "Book 4 is Coming!" 

Book 4 starts oct 3rd this year.....




YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## theo

YES!


----------



## -42-

Loved the ending to Book 3. Very brutal and the deus ex machina levels were kept within acceptable limits. Lots of setup for Book 4 both on the story and character fronts, something that the previous season was lacking in my opinion.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Was the time between season 2 and 3 also this short? If not it probably has to do with the fact that Nickelodeon doesn´t want to market this thing anymore and be done with it. Which is a great shame. In time people will realize and blame nickelodeon for it. 
I really hope that the series will continue in some kind. Season 3 was a blast. 

That said I´m incredibly excited for the new season!


----------



## soliloquy

Entropy Prevails said:


> Was the time between season 2 and 3 also this short? If not it probably has to do with the fact that Nickelodeon doesn´t want to market this thing anymore and be done with it. Which is a great shame. In time people will realize and blame nickelodeon for it.
> I really hope that the series will continue in some kind. Season 3 was a blast.
> 
> That said I´m incredibly excited for the new season!




negative. season 2 ended in late summer/early fall last year (2013) and then season 3 started late spring, early summer this year (2014).

it is nickelodeon's conservative thinking that is making korra release 4th season sooner. works for the fans


----------



## brutalwizard

Legend of Korra | Watch the Exclusive Book 4 Preview Only On Nick.com

New preview


----------



## brutalwizard

Legend of Korra: "Book 4 Official Trailer" 

official season trailer


----------



## brutalwizard

Legend of Korra: "Book 4 Official Trailer" 



official season trailer

looks crazy intense. mostly if not all Takes place 3 years after book 3 also


----------



## Sicarius

Here's Screen Rant's take on it:

&#8216;The Legend of Korra&#8217; Season 4 Trailer: Major &#8216;Avatar&#8217; Character Returns

They make a good point with Kuvira. Seems odd they'd give a random background character a name and a few lines, when they're unrelated to the story, unless they had plans for her.


----------



## Bekanor

Started watching this recently after the gf made me watch the Aang series and I got super hooked. I like last airbender more as it had a more concise plot and character development, and it also has this 'Monkey'-esque vibe which I really dug (without being as slapstick as Monkey). Plus having a singular goal I felt allowed things to stay more epic and feel like a warrior's journey should, Korra's threat-of-the-week (or season in this case) setup kind of devalues the arc that came before and the one to follow because you can only sell Korra being in danger for so long before there's no suspense because she's saved the world ten times already. Still enjoying it, but not as much as last airbender. 

Also, last airbender having General Iroh, one of the greatest characters in a cartoon series for some time helps keep it in the top end of my ratings. Seriously, that one scene with the picnic (you know the one I mean if you've seen it), got to me in a way that few other things ever have.


----------



## theo

Far out the picnic scene.

I cried.


----------



## texshred777

Hell to the yeah. One of the greatest episodes of tLA. 

Iroh is always a guaranteed "them feels" moment waiting to happen for me.

Book 4 starts in two days!!?? Holy shit, I had no idea...I was expecting next summer. New guitar comes today and Korra starts Friday. Looks like it will be a good week.


----------



## brutalwizard

Season 4 premiere is insane. Can't wait to see how the earth kingdom ends up.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Enjoyed the hell out of it. Can't wait for the rest. Also, from the trailer, I CAN'T WAIT FOR TOPH TO BE BACK.


----------



## theo

texshred777 said:


> Hell to the yeah. One of the greatest episodes of tLA.
> 
> Iroh is always a guaranteed "them feels" moment waiting to happen for me.



Been rewatching ATLA book 2. That episode still inspires such grief. 
Iroh has got to be one of my favourite characters ever.


----------



## texshred777

theo said:


> Been rewatching ATLA book 2. That episode still inspires such grief.
> Iroh has got to be one of my favourite characters ever.



Easily for me, too. 


Terrible quality and from same episode, but another great Iroh moment.

On a separate note. One thing I'm really hoping for is to have at least one more flashback with grown up Aang and OG Team Avatar.


----------



## theo

I'm at a weird place with korra, seen book one and book 3. I bought book two when I went and bought all of the ATLA series last weekend. After I finish book 3 of ATLA I plan on going through all the korra.


----------



## texshred777

ATLA and Korra marathon is legit.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

The new episode seems to be setting up things pretty well, lets see where they go with it. I like the idea of a timeskip and from the looks of things they seem to be handling this pretty well. The only drawback of the episode is that they broke their convention and released a single premiere episode, unlike 2 as with the previous books. Especially after a timeskip things need to be explained.


----------



## theo

I only just found out about the manga series that connects TLA to Korra...

If you haven't heard already there are three stories each consisting of three books (mangas?).

The first is called the promise. They find out about Zuko's Mum.


----------



## texshred777

Yeah, the Promise details how Republic City gets started. It's an interesting conflict.


----------



## theo

Next pay day I'm gonna buy them all.

Is the rift completed yet? Didn't see a hard cover compilation of it like I did with the previous two.


----------



## texshred777

Part 3 comes out next month I believe. 


I need to get the second two volumes of The Promise. I'd read them online awhile back, and bought my son the first volume a couple weeks ago.


----------



## theo

awesome. can't wait to read them all.


----------



## SnowfaLL

I've never seen Avatar before this thread, but I started watching it since 2 weeks ago and I must say, It's very awesome. I havent been this interested in an "anime" (call it what you want) since DBZ when I was like 14. It's beautifully crafted. Brings me back to my childhood in some ways, but it's just a wonderful world and very thought out show; lots of great quotes that you can even apply to your everyday life.

(To be clear, I'm not a cartoon/anime person.. this is probably the closest I've watched in 10 years. I've tried getting into the craze with Death Note, which is cool but just boring to me. Avatar not only keeps my attention, it makes me crave each episode.)

Thanks guys!

I am near the end of Book 2 right now of Last Airbender, but im sure within two weeks i'll be caught up. Nothing else really to watch lately.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

NickCormier said:


> I've never seen Avatar before this thread, but I started watching it since 2 weeks ago and I must say, It's very awesome. I havent been this interested in an "anime" (call it what you want) since DBZ when I was like 14. It's beautifully crafted. Brings me back to my childhood in some ways, but it's just a wonderful world and very thought out show; lots of great quotes that you can even apply to your everyday life.
> 
> (To be clear, I'm not a cartoon/anime person.. this is probably the closest I've watched in 10 years. I've tried getting into the craze with Death Note, which is cool but just boring to me. Avatar not only keeps my attention, it makes me crave each episode.)
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I am near the end of Book 2 right now of Last Airbender, but im sure within two weeks i'll be caught up. Nothing else really to watch lately.



You´re in for a ride with season 3! Its the best one yet.


----------



## theo

Ok so I just watched episodes one and two of book four.

This is looking really cool. Taking me a little bit to get my head back into the storyline after marathon watching ATLA books 1 - 3 in basically 2 weeks though.


----------



## canuck brian

Not sure if you guys know, but the guy who originally voiced Iroh (Mako) is the wizard from the original Conan the Barbarian movie.

So far I'm loving the new season. It's weird having Robin William's daughter voicing the obvious villain of the season but everything is looking like its gonna go nuts very soon.


----------



## theo

That's cool! Had no idea that was Robin Williams daughter.


----------



## Bekanor

canuck brian said:


> Not sure if you guys know, but the guy who originally voiced Iroh (Mako) is the wizard from the original Conan the Barbarian movie.
> 
> So far I'm loving the new season. It's weird having Robin William's daughter voicing the obvious villain of the season but everything is looking like its gonna go nuts very soon.



I knew, and it made me double sad that he passed away and had to be replaced for Season 3 of TLA and onwards. Like I wasn't sad enough at the end of "Tales of Ba Sing Sae".


----------



## SnowfaLL

Into the Legend of Korra now, 5 episodes in and its friggin awesome, its like TLA but more adult - themes of terrorism really hits home (Im in the Canadian Armed Forces, with the terror attacks this month against CAF mbrs) - but its awesome all the same. Can't wait til Korra gets that douchebag Amun haha (no spoilers plz!)


----------



## soliloquy

season 4 so far seems to be a bit of a sleeper season. kinda slow. and once again, lacks direction. hopefully it picks up.

now, regardless of how it goes, i will keep watching it though as i am enjoying it. but still a bit slow....


----------



## theo

The latest episode was a bit slower. But it's all setting the scene



Spoiler



I'm really interested in seeing what happens between mako and bolin. They're going to end up pitted against one another at some point!


----------



## Sofos

the ending of the new episode pissed me off



Spoiler



I hope it's a ruse. Zhu-Li and Varrick are my favourite characters from the entire show. I hope she does 'the thing'.


----------



## theo

Spoiler



What do you think "The Thing" is? I feel like it's definitely a ruse. Man this season is really starting to shape up for awesomeness. I still feel like there's more to su-yin than we're seeing right now


----------



## soliloquy

theo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think "The Thing" is? I feel like it's definitely a ruse. Man this season is really starting to shape up for awesomeness. I still feel like there's more to su-yin than we're seeing right now



whatever happened to general iroh (zuko's grand son?) from seaso 1...?

just saying..


----------



## theo

Oh yeah! HMMMMMMM


----------



## Sicarius

I bought the Korra game for PS4.

It's not terrible, I like the look, the targeting could use some work, but I like it so far. 

$15 on PSN


----------



## theo

I might suss it out on steam. I want to support the avatar universe and hopefully contribute to keeping it alive.

Although in an article the creators stated that after korra ends we will only see a couple more comics and that's it for now.


----------



## soliloquy

okay, episode 6 was awesome! finally some action in this season. and varik is brilliant!!! 



Spoiler



i dont get why siu lynn didn't metal bend out of her confines when it too was made of metal. same thing goes for bolin when he was in jail and could have metal bended out of the jail. though his metal bending needs work. now sure, they did say they were using titanium, thus cant bend using bending. yet thats what they did to unlock the folks from the jail in the first place.....humm...





theo said:


> I might suss it out on steam. I want to support the avatar universe and hopefully contribute to keeping it alive.
> 
> Although in an article the creators stated that after korra ends we will only see a couple more comics and that's it for now.



maybe so, however, in another interview they said that when aang's avatar ended, they never thought they'd make another avatar. they had brainstormed, but nothing really clicked.

the show became more popular AFTER the series was done and became a sort of cult classic. 

thats when the creators got together and committed to korra's universe. 

they also are hopeful the same would happen with korra.

i'm waiting for season 3 to come out on dvd. want to buy the original series but they are WAY to expensive


----------



## theo

Far out, what an episode. I really don't want to wait a whole week for the next one...


----------



## Sicarius

Bolin can't metal bend, he's a lava bender.


----------



## soliloquy

Sicarius said:


> Bolin can't metal bend, he's a lava bender.



that episode when korra was metal bending, bolin was able to bend as well. granted it was minimal where he could make a sphere into an egg shape at best.


----------



## Sicarius

He was barely able to metal bend the easiest metal to learn metal bending on. It's safe to say Bolin can not metal bend.


----------



## Sofos

I generally hate "Flashback" episodes of shows...but that one was pretty good. Mainly Wu's commentary and the Varrick part


----------



## bouVIP

Varrick's story was hilarious and I love his ending line.

"Never let the truth get in the way of a good story"

for those who overthink movies too much


----------



## theo

I was pretty nonplussed with the latest episode. Felt like the animators wanted a week off more than anything.


----------



## brutalwizard

theo said:


> I was pretty nonplussed with the latest episode. Felt like the animators wanted a week off more than anything.



One of the creators posted

"In a couple hours the eighth chapter of Korra Book 4 will be released online, and I suppose, if you are none the wiser, a few minutes into it you will feel duped and yell at your screen, Hey! This is a crummy clips episode! And that is (almost) exactly what it isexcept we all worked really hard to make sure at the very least it isnt crummy. Im here to explain why we ended up having to do one. Sometime around a year and a half ago we were similarly duped on a large scale. We got the news from the higher-ups that our Book 4 budget was getting slashed, almost to the tune of an entire episodes budget. We had two options: 1) let go a significant number of crew members several weeks early, or 2) make a clips episode. We never considered the first option. We werent going to do that to our crew, and even if we were callous enough to do so, we never would have been able to finish the season without them. But having grown up on TV in the 80s and 90s, we all dread clips episodes, where characters sit around saying, Remember that time when and leftover footage is reheated for no ones enjoyment. Anyone who suffered through TNGs Shades of Gray knows what Im talking about.

Anime fans know this is a common occurrence in Japanese series as well. In fact, as Mike hung his head in disappointment at our fate, I remembered how one of my favorite anime series, Samurai Champloo, made what I thought was a really awesome and clever clips episode. They mixed about 5 minutes of new footage in with the old, and set up a context where the characters would be reflecting on past events while narrating over them, offering new insights or at least providing some humor. I pitched this angle to Mike and he agreed this was the best way to turn this big old lemon into some lemonade.

Back on Avatar, we had something that functioned as a sort of clips episode, though it was all new animation and really hard to make, Episode 317, The Ember Island Players. Our heroes went to a play where they saw themselves and their tales performed by actors on stage. It was simultaneously a reckoning for the characters before they headed into the denouement, and a lighthearted romp where we got to poke fun at our own show before things got really serious in the remaining episodes. Korras Remembrances ended up serving the same function, albeit with old footage instead of a newly animated play. There is about 5 minutes of new footage, wonderfully animated by Studio Mir, and a bunch of funny and touching narration from the characters. There are also some fun chibi heads and other treats in there to spice up the old footage.

What started out as a reluctant chore ended up being a really fun episode to make, and in the end I truly love it. Mike did an awesome job directing it and storyboarding all the chibi hilarity, as well as overseeing the wonderful script by Josh Hamilton, Katie Mattila, and Tim Hedrick. Joaquim Dos Santos, Ryu Ki Hyun, and Lauren Montgomery drew fantastic storyboards for the new footage (particularly Laurens insane Varrick posing). Lots of other folks worked their tails off on this one, namely Amaris Calvin, our animatics editor; Christie Tseng, our character designer who drew and colored all of the final chibi art; Matt Gadbois, our After Effects artist; and Chris Hink, our final picture editor. Last but not least, Aran Tanchum and Vinny Guisetti on foley, Benjamin Wynn on sound design, and a stellar new score with all your favorite hits by Jeremy Zuckerman. And plenty of other fine folks Im forgetting!

So now you know what it is and why it happened. I hope you do end up enjoying it after all, especially as a last lighthearted, nostalgic romp before POOP. GETS. REAL. And then the series is done.

Love, Bryan"

TL:dr Flashback episode was forced by nick cutting funding to the show.


----------



## Sofos

^"POOP. GETS. REAL."

Who is he, Devin Townsend? 

I'm officially adopting that as part of my vocabulary.


----------



## theo

Wow, I feel like a jerk now!


----------



## JPhoenix19

brutalwizard said:


> TL:dr Flashback episode was forced by nick cutting funding to the show.



I did feel a bit cheated, even though it was entertaining.


----------



## texshred777

I enjoyed the flashback episode. That said, I was disappointed when I realized it was going to be one-especially after just watching the previous episode. The dramatic change in tone wasn't very appreciated. I thought it was done well though. It will probably be the episode I skip when watching the dvds. Much like "Ember Island Players". 

I enjoyed the 4 way conference call. 
"Hey It's Zaheer, glad I caught you at home" 

This last episode is leading into some good shit. I am glad Zaheer still has a role to play.


----------



## theo

Spoiler



When Korra was in the spirit world with Zaheer in the physical next to her body, I really thought he was up to something


----------



## texshred777

theo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When Korra was in the spirit world with Zaheer in the physical next to her body, I really thought he was up to something





Spoiler



I was a little suspicious at first. Even if stopping a tyrant is his first priority, he's a cunning bastard.


----------



## theo

Spoiler



And he does say something along the lines of "for now our goals align...". I feel like we haven't seen the last of him yet. Maybe korra is going to have to face her fears in earnest at some point.


----------



## soliloquy

episode 10 was awesome! the metal bending fight was brilliant! the cliff hanger at the end? AWESOME!!


----------



## Sicarius

yeah, really good episode today. 

Have you guys noticed Bolin's lava bending? The animation on it just seems so smooth and realistic, just the best bending animation that I've seen on any of the episodes.

http://i.imgur.com/OtwG8Hy.webm

like, his stomp looks cartoonish, but that lava bending


----------



## theo

Spoiler



I'm calling that Kuvira betrays Baatar Jnr, He becomes instrumental to helping overthrow the earth empire.



How many eps are left till it's over?


----------



## bouVIP

oh man that new episode was awesome! I've always loved Earth bending the most since when they first showed Toph and when they added Metal bending it became even more awesome! 

So, I am loving all these earth/metal/lava bending fights!!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Theo, three episodes left.

Then it's OVER FOR GOOD *sobs*

At least we have the comics that take place between the two series. I just bought my girlfriend the first two collections of the Promise and The Search, and I preordered the Rift for her. Of course a 4th one would be announced right afterwards


----------



## theo

THREE?!

BLOODY HELL...

Yeah as soon as Korra ends I'm ordering the promise and the search online.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I got them at the local Barnes & Noble, and preordered the third through them - it'll arrive at the start end of February


----------



## theo

I'm in Australia. Highly unlikely I'll find it in any shop here.


----------



## soliloquy

okay, kuvira is total bat-shit crazy! and i love it!
as much as i want to see season finale next week....i kind of dont want to say bye to this beautiful world.


----------



## flint757

Is season 3 anywhere online for free (legally obviously). I've been catching up. So far I've seen season 1 and 2. 2 was absolutely awesome from start to finish. Nicks got season 4 up, but that's it.


----------



## bouVIP

That crazy bitch....


----------



## theo

Joisus... Kuvira is definitely mental.



Spoiler



I thought she'd turn out to just be using Baatar Jnr. Guess I was a little wrong but on the right track. I'm guessing he's going to suddenly realise the error of his ways, teach them a weak point in the giant mech suit (Legs or knees for sure) and they'll smash it.


----------



## Sofos

And suddenly


Spoiler



this is a mecha anime. awesome, my favourite kind of anime! thank you based-korra


----------



## theo

Sofos said:


> And suddenly
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this is a mecha anime. awesome, my favourite kind of anime! thank you based-korra





Spoiler



Anyone else noticed the tech has really stepped up recently in the avatar universe? Makes me wonder if benders would eventually become redundant


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

HOLY .... THAT FINALE



Spoiler



KORRA AND ASAMI ARE ABOUT AS CANON AS IT CAN GET FOR A "KID'S SHOW" AND JUST EVERYTHING ABOUT THE WHOLE THING WAS PERFECT



Apologies for the capslock but it was amazing. I was legitimately shaking at times it was that intense.

But I'm also cold so I mean there's that


----------



## Sicarius

the feels are strong with this one.


----------



## soliloquy

the finale was really well done with crazy intensity and all over awesomeness. i'm just a little sad that its actually over.


----------



## Sofos

The


Spoiler



engagement was the best part i think "It's exactly how I always imagined it would be!" had me rolling



also, the end scene had me thinking of this:


----------



## Sofos

Also, concerning the last scene: (Spoilers)



Spoiler



look at the mountains


----------



## theo

Nah sofos. I don't buy it.



Spoiler



I really thought there was going to be a kiss at the end and I'm glad there wasn't, I feel like it would detract from the story.

The ending was great, seeing as the theme was balance it was great to see korra win with empathy rather than just brute force.


----------



## Sofos

^


Spoiler



The creator of the show has been sharing articles on FB/Twitter about the finale. Every one he's shared has stated or heavily speculated that Korrasami is a thing, and he has not denied it one bit


----------



## Sicarius

I think about 90% of the symbolism fans find, they find because they want it to be there, so they connect whatever dots they can to come to the conclusion they want.

I saw a wonderful ending to a great story, and two friends going on another adventure together.

I think the creator's sharing the things to show that he's okay with the fan base interpreting the ending however they want, not necessarily that he's doing it to show they were right.


----------



## theo

Sicarius said:


> I think about 90% of the symbolism fans find, they find because they want it to be there, so they connect whatever dots they can to come to the conclusion they want.
> 
> I saw a wonderful ending to a great story, and two friends going on another adventure together.
> 
> I think the creator's sharing the things to show that he's okay with the fan base interpreting the ending however they want, not necessarily that he's doing it to show they were right.



I'm with you d00d!


----------



## bouVIP

So yeah

bryan konietzko


----------



## Sofos

bouVIP said:


> So yeah
> 
> bryan konietzko



To quote the great Devin Townsend... SUCK IT!!! haha seriously though, i think it's pretty cool and now that it's official, everyone at the Korra Wiki's "War Room" can shut up lol


----------



## Sicarius

While that's great to see in a kid's show, I kind of lose a little bit of respect because he keeps using stupid shipper names for relationships. It's so god damn stupid; but, he's active on Tumblr, so I'm not really that surprised.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Hahaha. Well played, random internet photoshopper. Well played.


----------



## Sofos

I know it's just fan art but this makes me feel all kinds of fuzzy. I mean, think about it. Asami would make Korra a betrothal necklace and everything. Awwww






Also, I saw this on tumblr and almost pissed myself


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

EDIT: Disregard.


Here, have a picture of Ty Lee to make up for it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## theo

HAHAHA ^ precisely


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## flint757

I'm on season 4 now. The budget cuts are incredibly noticeable, in particular with animation. Lots of stills as background images to meet I assume deadlines and financial costs.

Season 3 was freaking awesome though. I quite enjoyed the journey.


----------

